# Best Ultrasound Machine --- How to use a ultrasound machine



## Buck Naked Boers

So my friend Jessica84 (Anderson Boer Goats) just got a new ultrasound machine! Our family has been thinking/dreaming about getting a machine for a while!! But we just keep paying for others like our vet to ultrasound. We've decided to just buy a machine! I thought it would be a great idea to ask you all here who have ultrasound machines a few questions:

1.For those of you who have a ultrasound machine, which machine did you choose and why??

2.Can you share the basics of how to ultrasound a goat? 

3. Do you measure babies in the womb with your ultrasound machine? If so, how? 

4. Do you use your ultrasound machine for anything other than looking at babies in the womb?

Also if there is anything else you want to share about your ultrasound machine we would love to hear about anything ultrasound related! 

Thank you in advance for helping us all learn about ultrasound machines!


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Good questions..cmon Jessica 84, Countyline Acres..lets hear from you guys..Teach us some more,! I love hearing about all you are doing!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> 1.For those of you who have a ultrasound machine, which machine did you choose and why??


I chose the CONTEC CMS600P2. It was under $1k and had good reviews. I was also looking into the VIS Scanpad which has the best reviews, but it is nearly $3k.



Buck Naked Boers said:


> 2.Can you share the basics of how to ultrasound a goat?


After you determined that you aren't holding the probe backwards, and you've applied an ample enough amount of gel, you put the probe in the "armpit" of their back right leg. You push in and up. You should be able to find what you're looking for rather quickly. I normally check between 45-60 days, the kids are little "white tadpoles" in their "black" placentas.



Buck Naked Boers said:


> 3. Do you measure babies in the womb with your ultrasound machine? If so, how?


I haven't yet. There's really no reason to unless you need to know the gestation. The kids will need to be much older than 60 days in order to accurately measure. I'm definitely open to trying it out some day when we don't have so many does lol.



Buck Naked Boers said:


> 4. Do you use your ultrasound machine for anything other than looking at babies in the womb?


The next most useful thing we use it for, other than counting kids or puppies, is to check for retained kids after kidding. Open for other ideas!


----------



## JearDOE Ranch

Following for answers.


----------



## Jessica84

I think I already covered all this to just Buck Naked Boers but I’ll do it again in case someone else is interested. 
First know I’ve only had mine a few weeks but I’ve pretty much played with it nonstop lol
1. Contect. I got it for a few different reasons.......I was debating on this one or the hand held one (can’t think of the name but I can look it up if anyone wants) 1. It seemed to be the one in many FB groups I’m in mentioned. I was very hesitant because I was worried it would take a rocket scientist to figure it out and I figured I could get a lot of help if I ran into a issue (have no fear it’s super easy!) 2. No bad reviews from anyone on those groups. It seemed with the hand held people either loved it or absolutely hated it and said it was a waste of money. And 3. It just seemed like it had more options, like measuring things, saved images, was able to put the animals info to go with the images. I can not say for sure though that the other does not offer that! 
2. Ok so on this one once I get it on, I pick which animal I’m doing, dog, cat, pig, horse, cow or sheep. I think the animal pick is just for the gestation calculation but I’m not putting money on that just yet lol you have to shave the area, so the back arm pit and then forward some. I think depending on how far along the doe is on where exactly you scan. I hope CountryLineAcres comes along. But I did 3 month bred and I was right in front of the udder and I did 4+ and I almost got to her ribs before I spotted her kids. A lot of people who scan really early say to go in the back leg arm pit and point it towards the opposite hip to find something. I haven’t got to try short bred just yet. Anyways you put a LOT of ultrasound Gel, oh my gosh does it seem like you need a ton of that stuff! And then start scanning. Again haven’t done short bred but with those you will find the sack show up as just a black circle and depending on how far along there might be a tiny fetus. When I did the 3 month does all I could find were a ton of Cotyledons on one but I couldn’t find a kid threw that whole mess. The other one I saw cotyledons and made out I’m pretty sure 2 kids. I clearly saw ribs and a spine and I’m pretty sure I saw another’s leg. 
3 I’m still working on that lol I measured a 50 day does kid whole body and it said she was 59 days along. I attempt a AI on a doe and if she did settle she’s going to be ultrasounded a LOT to try and figure that out. But on this machine you freeze the image and then click on point A and then go to point B and click and then it pops up how long it is and how far along. The issue is though with really far along kids I don’t think your going to be able to get the whole kid in one shot. There’s a app for IPhone that is $.99 and it’s supposed to be able to tell you how far along they are by measuring different things. Honestly I’m sure if one just googled they could find the info. 
4. I have not, and honestly I don’t think I myself would be skilled enough to figure out what I’m looking at. It seriously just kinda looks like a bunch of fuzz in there to me. I did ultrasound my sisters dog that is knocked up, her fixed dog, and my unfixed not pregnant dog and you could totally see there was difference between the fixed and unfixed dog but heck if I know what all that was and wasn’t. I think though if one wanted to check for more then just babies you might need a more high tech machine 
Anything else? I am having a total blast! I really regret not getting this a long time ago because I was worried I was going to be wasting money and couldn’t figure it out. Honestly it is SO easy and this is coming from someone electronically challenged lol one thing about the machine I have, I can see why people like the hand held idea. It is kinda a pain finding a place to put it where you can see but also where nothing is going to step on it or it fall. I need to figure out some table type thing that secures it and keeps up up. Right now I just have someone stand guard over it and have it on a plastic bin.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I loved ultrasounding our Doberman! I counted 5 puppies on one side, so I doubled the number and guessed 10. She ended up having 10, so I guess I counted correctly! It was so rewarding lol.


----------



## Goats Rock

Question: Can all those sound waves bouncing off the fetus' hurt them if it's done too early?


----------



## Jessica84

CountryLineAcres your supposed to answer the questions  but that is very cool on the dog! I didn’t count puppies, we were just trying to see if the dog was pregnant so I just saw the black sack and then something move, not like the giant nipples gave it away or anything lol (is it nipples in dogs? Teats? Whatever!) 
Goats Rock I did a google search and I guess the answer is no one knows! Depending on what I clicked on it said totally safe, or it said nope ultrasounds are not safe and they all talked about how it could be linked to Autism. I do know that my daughter was my problem child even in womb lol and we ended up needing 4 ultrasounds, the first at 2 months along. There’s nothing wrong with her. I also haven’t seen anything animal wise say anything other then the shorter along the harder it is to find something. So my uneducated guess is that it is safe.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> CountryLineAcres your supposed to answer the questions


LOL GIRL. I was the first to answer!  I snuck right in without anyone noticing...


----------



## Jessica84

Whoa! You snuck right in there didn’t you lol on this app on my phone it doesn’t open on the start of the page it just goes to where I replied or left off. Always thought that was handy but it back fired and made me look nuts instead LMBO!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Don’t worry! You don’t look nuts LOL. That’s something that would happen to me!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

This is the one I bought








I chose it because it was the most cost efficient one and had good reviews.

You should shave the area where you will be ultrasounding otherwise you will not get good contact. Also, use lots of gel or rubbing alcohol. When I am ultrasounding does at 30 days bred I go in the armpit of the hind leg and angle my probe towards the opposite hip and apply pressure. The earliest I have seen a fetus was at 28 days on a goat and 24 days on a dog. It takes a lot of patience when ultrasounding that early so I would say the best time to do it would be after the 40 day mark to really get a clear picture and to get a count of how many are in there.

I have not attempted to measure with it. But I do have a good idea of fetus age just by looking at it after lots of practice.

I have done an ultrasound on myself lol I was just curious if my machine could work on me so I did my own echocardiogram and sure enough I could see each valve of my heart.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

30-35 day ultrasound 









60-70 day ultrasound 









And 100 day ultrasound done by a vet


----------



## Goats Rock

I've seen human ultrasounds. (I never had any on my human kids)
But various relatives etc. would send a copy in a birth type announcement. For the life of me, I never could see anything. (Still can't!) Good thing I'm not a doctor!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

WOW! I started the thread and went to check it just now and WOW I guess I haven't been notified or the notifications ended up in spam! Now I got to read through all this wonderful information! Thank you all for sharing! Keep sharing! Cause we want to learn about ultrasound machines....or at least my family does! =) 

We used a friends ultrasound machine years ago. 
Goats rock it is SUPER cool and easy to see the babies! 

I can't WAIT to get a machine!! I am still trying to completely make sure which one I want to buy though!


----------



## Jessica84

Goats Rock YES! Same for me! And with my kids I needed them to point out what was what lol that’s why it took me so long before I got brave to buy one. But it was amazingly easy. How long have I had mine? And I’m still tickled how easy it is lol still imagines are not as easy to see what is what then when your scanning. Babies move! And even then when I did my first doe, Chili, I was questioning if I was making things up or if that really was ribs and a spine but then I saw it’s little heart beating, it was so cute! It better be a little girl In there because I fell In love with that sucker right then and there lol


----------



## toth boer goats

Love this thread.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I love this thread too! Thank you all for continuing to share info about your ultrasound machines! I am having trouble deciding which one to buy!!!! I like the idea of a hand held ultrasound....but I like the larger probe on the other machine. So.....wow to decide now!! 

I have a doe that is over 30 days pregnant supposedly and she is one that I can NEVER tell when she is in heat!! Cause she wags her tail more than when she is in heat. She is silent most of the time. She came home from the buck this time with red marker all over her behind and even on her horn. lol. I know she was bred. But today she was wagging tail and vocal. I wish I had a machine to just check her right now!! So I want to get one ordered.

Jessica do you know how many days it took after you ordered it to receive your machine?
ALboergoats how long did it take for you to receive your machine?

Countylineacres How long did it take for you to get your machine and where did you order it?

Keep sharing anything that you learn about your machines! Thank you so much! We appreciate all the input so far!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok so I am looking at ultrasounds online. Do you think the hand held ultrasounds have less quality pictures? Jessica or Countylineacres can you post some pictures of your screen so we can see the difference?? Thank you.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Does it matter which gel we buy? Is there a better deal in buying from a certain seller on amazon? I figure you three would know this....so share what your opinions are on gel too please.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I only have a few minute so I’ll try and cover what I can for you 
It took me 6 days to get mine. 
The gel, I’m not sure if there is one better then the other, even then it seems different people like different brands. Just make sure you do NOT get any with alcohol if you can help it. It will dry and possibly crack the little rubber part and then end up damaging the crystals in the probe. I know a lot of people say they use alcohol, but from what I’m finding it’s super bad for it and the probe is seriously expensive! 
I’m did a lot of googling on what these settings are on mine last night, there’s a lot to better the image, when I get the chance tonight I’ll sit down and write out what each one does.......at least the ones I have read about and not yet tried out lol and I will see if the hand held has those as well. I’m not sure if one would have a better picture over the other. I do know this has a large screen on it and that might be more handy, especially when you zoom in on things.
If you do end up wanting the hand held though there is a larger probe option. I saw it when I was shopping. I’ll find that for you as well. But I agree get the bigger probe. 
I’ll be back once I’ve fed and put all the critters away


----------



## Jessica84

I'm sorry I think I lied to you! It doesn't look like it does offer the convex probe, unless you buy the rectal probe as well. 
I also went on and tried to find which one would offer more but with this one most everything is right here on the key pad and with the hand held there's not much on the actual buttons part but there is a menu so it just might offer the same or more, or less, but I can not tell. Neither one is really all that great on listing everything both offer on amazon. Maybe you can google the directions of both and see which offers. 
But picture 








That is just a picture of something on Gypsy when I did her at 24 days and I was going to compare with babies that far along. I couldn't find any picture so that might be some internal organ lol








That was calis kid at 50 days. It has the measure marks on it.....sorry :/ 
That's with just scanning, not playing with any of the settings. Hopefully tomorrow I can get gypsy in and she is bred and I can play with the settings because it looks like to me the settings plays a huge rule and not every animal is the same. 
So on my "research" it seems the main settings to mess with is:
1. Gain- turn it up for lighter and down for darker. So from my understanding like with the picture of Calis, around that kid should be black, so the gain should have been messed with for a better picture. Which way? Don't know yet!
2. Depth, so that kinda zooms/ zeros in on something and make. I did play with this a little on my sisters dog because those were tiny little things (pug) and it made it "larger" and you could make things put better.
3. Frequency- ok that one is confusing for me, I don't get it! So I'm going to play with that and see if I can figure it out.
4. Focal point- again going to play with that and see if I can get what they are talking about. But bring the focal point down for deeper scans. 
But there is seriously a lot of different things on this thing and the directions don't put it in........average Joe red neck terms lol so I'm sure I will be playing for a LONG time before I get everything done. But just Turning it on and going it does a great job. But here's a picture of it all 






















One thing that I did come across was when one is scanning, instead of moving your hand and arm up, down, right, left, picture more holding a flashlight and moving just your wrist in the general area shining it all around.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

It took maybe a week for mine! 

I personally really like the display on my Contec. It’s still transportable. You can charge it and take it wherever. The battery doesn’t last super long, but it lasts a good amount of time IMO.

I use the aquasonic ultrasound gel from amazon!


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Jessica84

Welll I couldn’t find anything on Gypsy so probably open :/ I tried to play with the settings but not having something like a kid to focus on made it almost impossible to really see much of a difference. I’ll get her in again in 10 or so days and see if maybe i just missed something but to be honest I wasn’t really holding my breath I was going to have such good luck having my first two AI attempts be a success lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Sorry for the delay in my response. Wow thank you so much for sharing that information Jessica and CountyLineAcres! Wow thank you Jessica for all the photos too of your machine! And the photos of the babies!

That is a bummer about Gypsy!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

ALboergoats & CountyLineAcres & Jessica: Can you tell me how many inches each of your screens measure? CountyLineAcres and Jessica you both have the same ultrasound machine. But I just wondered how large the screens are?

Thank you for answering my questions! We are getting close to making a decision I think. Both of those ultrasound machines look like great options. Thank you all for sharing! If anyone else has a ultrasound machine you are welcome to tell us about your machine!!

Thank you to all who replied!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica how many inches does the screen measure?

And Alboergoats how many inches does your screen measure?


----------



## Jessica84

Ok I can’t find a ruler but I have a ruler on my phone! It seems fairly accurate since it says the total screen size is 10” and that’s what I got. The actual viewing part of what your seeing (minus the info on the sides) says 5 1/2 on this app. If I had a actual tape measure or a ruler I would feel more confident in that but let’s call it about


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Bump


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We purchased the contec machine last night!!!! We found out, if you purchase directly from the company it's cheaper. Free shipping too.

For various reasons we chose this ultrasound.

Just wanted you all to know! We will be receiving it in the next wk so will post any pics we want to share. We have a doe who's nearly 30 days pregnant can't wait to get the machine!

Thank you all for all the info shared here and photos! We really appreciate all the info!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

And thank you for sharing info about the ultrasound gel! We got the brand that was suggested. Huge container of it with a bottle that is sent with it. So we will be set for awhile regarding ultrasound gel. Lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh congrats!!! Make sure you share pictures  I don’t have anything that little along so I’m really looking forward to next year and practicing on ones less then 50 days.....unless by some chance Gypsy is bred and I just couldn’t find kids, which is a possibility but I’m not holding my breath! 
And good job on the gel! Maybe it’s just me but it sure seems like you have to use a lot of gel. I think if it wasn’t having to be done up in there and it was like a human or a dog and they lay down it maybe wouldn’t need as much, or maybe I’m just gel challenged lol but I’m planning on getting a huge thing of it by next year too


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Congratulations!!

I use a good amount of gel, but I never ever have to shave a doe. Winter is an exception and can be a little more tricky, since they get so fluffy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

The machine shipped today! So we should have it by next Monday I would guess. It seems like Christmas!! So excited to see babies. Hoping our doe is bred. I am pretty sure she is!
Will post photos! And yes I think we will need to shave her. The other two does will be home on the 25th may need to shave them a bit too I am not sure. But our doe at home right now looks like a cotton ball. lol. So yep gonna probably have to shave her a bit.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

That's so exciting! Cannot wait to hear your review


----------



## toth boer goats

(thumbup)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok we got our ultrasound!!
We are looking for babies and wondering if we are probing in the right area?

Right side....


----------



## Jessica84

Some claim you can also go on the left side as well. Keep in mind I have NOT found kids on short bred does, but your wanting to go in the back armpit area and shoot towards the opposite hip. That is what I have seen actual people saying but on some sites I have read go right in front of the udder. So I would just scan that whole area and go nice and slow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you Jessica. Wow is it fun to have this machine!!! We didn't see babies today. Sorry for all the messages. Lol. We were so happy to be ultrasounding but then didn't see anything. Thought she was further along than she was. She is 38 days today. We think. 
We will ultrasound again prob next wk or next weekend.


----------



## Jessica84

No! It wasn’t a problem and I enjoyed all your messages! 
Awww I’m sorry you didn’t find kids. From what I’m gathering it’s not overly easy to find kids before 45 days, but I’m sure CountryLineAcres could say for sure, I’m going to check Gypsy again tomorrow which she will be right at 45 days. But I can tell you 50 days was a piece of cake lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Lol yes, 45 days is the easiest by far. I have confirmed as early as 30 days, but I’d rather wait to additional 2 weeks to know for certain. Especially since a lot of the girls I’ve checked are a little harder to catch lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica: Ok! Let us know what you see!! We will be at 45 days next wk with this doe we ultrasound today. So if you see something maybe we will see something next wk!

We did video with a phone. So maybe I can post that here. Not sure? It won’t let me post a video from my phone. 

Anyway hope all goes well tomorrow for the ultrasound on Gypsy!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Countylineacres:
We are at 38 days today we think with this doe. We did video off a phone but not sure I can post it here. It’s not letting me post the video on my phone. 

We were not seeing obvious babies today. But I thought if I posted videos maybe you both could see what we didn’t see??
She was very bred. So I would be shocked if she wasn’t pregnant.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

If you upload it to YouTube and post the link, that’s one way we could view it, or you could take a screenshot of the video and post it here.


----------



## Jessica84

Or upload it to YouTube and copy the link. Candice (hoosierfarms) has been the only one I have seen post a video. I have no idea how she does it! She’s such a talented lady lol if you still have my phone number you can message it to me but I think we better have CountryLineAcres in on this, she is WAY more experienced then I am


----------



## CountyLineAcres

LOL I’m not so sure. I put Cava as a “no - possibly” for her ultrasound at over 35 days bred. I had everyone confirmed but her, and she just popped out a baby today! Joke is on me lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol no judgment here! I have no doubt I’m going to miss a lot as well.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow so funny! They sure are sneaky huh!?
Congrats county line acres! 
If you sell any bucks out to the northwest can you let me know!? We need new genetics in our herd and I love the colors in yr herd!

We are excited to see what color we get this year out of our girls!

We are going to ultrasound our doe again and keep looking for babies. 

I think at 40-41 days we’d probably just see C structures right? 

That’s what we looked for before I believe when they weren’t far along.


----------



## Jessica84

On cali at 50 days it was the kids. She was my 3rd goat in on trying but I don’t recall any of the Cs so I think they are still pretty small then or maybe it was just the perfect angle. At. 90 days they were everywhere on the ones I did. I couldn’t find a kid threw them on the one same as with my friends doe. And I did find a kid and a leg threw them on the other doe I did but those Cs where everywhere


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I never see the c-structures super early in the pregnancy. I know I've seen a lot of them at 90 days! It makes it hard to count. I don't think I see a lot at 45 days.

We do sell all over the US! Just waiting on these boys to grow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

thank you jessica and countylineacres for this info. 

We thought we saw C structures when we did the ultrasound last time. But we are going to look again today. Will report back.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

CountylineAcres if you ever sell a boy in Oregon please let me know! We don't have bucks here. But we take our girls to bucks. And would love some new bloodlines!

Ok here is the ultrasound we took today!!! We think we saw twins! Do any of you see twins too?? Let me know what you think!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We are having so much fun with our ultrasound machine! Two of our girls come back home tomorrow and we plan to ultrasound them on Friday I think!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Awesome! Love that you finally figured out the video! I am pretty sure I saw at least one, maybe two. I didn’t realize how much harder it would be without being there in person. I just want to get my hands on it and move it around lol.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol that is really hard as a video and not in person lol I was like wait wait go back lol but I think I saw at least 1 as well. When you get on a spot that you think it might be a kid you can press depth and it will get bigger. I played with this a lot on my sisters dog and it did help a lot. 
Rosie got in with Lamar a week ago so I’m going to play with mine more in a few weeks. I’m going to try for 30 days and just keep playing every week. I still need to get Gypsy in and give her one last try, it just seems everything comes up at once and I haven’t gotten the chance yet


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thanks for both of your comments! Yay! Then I wasn’t just seeing things. We are going to try again on all three of our girls this Friday since they will all be home. Thanks for the depth tip Jessica we will try that. Still learning what all the buttons do.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok so I had mentioned to Buck Naked Boers that I had found a few helpful sites and after searching all day between dealing with a pain in the butt doe here they are

https://www.animalultrasoundassociation.org/getting-started-goat-scanning/

And

http://gpvec.unl.edu/Elective_files...ng with Fetal Aging using a 4.0 MHz Probe.pdf

I attempted to do Gypsy again today, she would be on day 47, I decided to just get some videos but she was a real pain in the butt! CountryLineAcres it's my turn lol I kept thinking maybe I saw something and then at that time she would start kicking or someone would come along to look at what I was doing. I'm about ready to just draw blood on here!















Do you see anything?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Hmmm. I definitely don’t see anything on the left side. The right side is hard to see. If you have enough gel, and that isn’t a spot where the probe has lost contact, I would say there’s *something* there.

I just checked the last video, and there is definitely at least one baby swimming around as long as you were nice and steady!


----------



## Jessica84

You saw at the top in the start of the video right? She was being such a dang brat about it all and the probe was slipping and sliding all over the place. Pretty sad when my crazy girls take it better then my most spoiled pet lol 
I think I’m going to wait a few more weeks and try it again. Here I am questioning myself. I can’t wait for breeding season when I can play all day long


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica: Wow thank you for the links. We will look at those! Thank you so much for taking the time to send this info! I know yr busy at your farm I’m sure!! So thank you! I will try to chat later this wk about what we see on the links. I’ve had a day....doe peeing blood. Going to take her to the state univ large animal vet hospital tomorrow if nothing changes. I took her to local vet who ran blood and urine and couldn’t say for sure why this is happening to her. It’s happened before and they said could have been reaction to copper or naxcel. But this time none of those. And it’s happening again.....last time her kidneys were shutting down. Or starting to. This time we caught early we think. 

Hoping she’s better tomorrow or I will be driving her to OSU large animal hospital.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica - yes, that is exactly where I saw movement! Maybe even another a little lower too.

Buck Naked Boers - I really hope your doe gets better ASAP.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you countylineacres. I am hoping all goes well today. Will update you guys.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

So we have ultrasounded a few times now. We are discouraged a bit because all our girls should be pregnant but we aren't seeing anything. All three of them should be at least 40 days and one of them is close to 45 days. Still nothing. I am wondering if maybe we have wrong settings? 

Can you share with us if you change any of the settings on the contec machine when you start ultrasounding? We changed to 'sheep' setting and then start scanning. It should be that easy right?

We aren't seeing circles like we should be seeing at this gestation....

Can you share any secrets?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Another question. Could countyline or Jessica video where they are scanning? Like a video of you scanning. Sorta close up so we can see wheee you have the probe?

I think we are scanning in the right place. ? Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

What frequency do you both use when ultrasounding? 

5.0?

3.5?

I’m just wondering if we are ultrasounding with the wrong settings?

We put it on ‘sheep’ but didn’t change any settings I don’t think.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

What depth do you use?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Bump


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I will check all of these settings this weekend! Hopefully I can video everything and give you some answers.


----------



## Jessica84

Honestly I'm kinda in the same boat as you. I figured it would be a little harder short term but I'm still a little discouraged at the moment. But I know it can be done, I've seen pictures and posts as proof so I plan on doing Gypsy again Monday and if I'm not 100% sure she is bred I'm pulling blood and finding out if it's me or if she is open. 
Here are the settings it was on when doing Gypsy, I'm pretty sure it was the main settings but depth might be different








But I do remember reading somewhere, I'm not sure if it's in those links I posted before about playing with one or the settings, that not every goat is the same and more heavier (fatter) animals you want to increase something. Hopefully I get some time and I'll look for that again. Depth though from my understanding and also by playing with it you basically want it zoomed out and then when you find something interesting zoom in on it. I'm honestly not even looking at which numbers are on the screen or how many times I press it I'm just looking at the picture. When you find something interesting push it and you'll see what I mean. 
And here is a video on where to do it. Just skip ahead to 4:30 minutes on the video. It's not my video but I'm not even sure if I'm doing it 100% right myself.






Ultimately though I do think practice is going to be the biggest key though. I've seen where people have posted as short at 26 days, I'm just not sure if it was pure luck that they got it or if they are that practiced. Either way I'm trying not to get totally frustrated and just wait until later this year so I can play more and hopefully get it totally figured out.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you countylineacres!! I appreciate that! I know that’s time consuming to video this stuff. 
But we sure would appreciate that!

Jessica told me what some of the buttons do. But I don’t know what the settings should be set at?

And do we just put it on ‘sheep’ and scan away or would that give us the wrong readings?

So it would be helpful to know. 

Also we’ve watched videos of scanning but wondering at 40-45 days where exactly we should have the probe. We aren’t seeing any obvious pregnancies yet like we see online on some of the videos. Lots of circles.....we aren’t seeing that. Wouldn’t that be obvious at 40-45 days?

Our girls are fat. So maybe the depth needs to be moved? Not sure?

Thank you countylineacres


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you Jessica! The info you sent earlier was helpful! I just wasn’t sure if we are supposed to change settings for our fat girls? 

And not sure if where we are scanning is the correct place. 

I was just assuming we’d place the probe where we’ve scanned in the past with a friends ultrasound and boom there would be babies. Lol

But that was years ago and I think having a different machine maybe things are different. 

Our girls are fat too. So thinking today we will mess with the depth and see if that changes things.

We were looking at the manual last night too. But that’s not super helpful. 
We plan to play around with the machine. And I will change the parameters to what you have listed above. I don’t think that’s what it was on when we’ve scanned before. 

Thank you Jessica! And thank you countylineacres! I know both of you are very busy!! So I am sorry to ask for help with this machine!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

So on that video they aren’t showing up close where she has the probe. So that’s the part I’m hoping someone would video. Like where to put the probe...and how to turn it as yr scanning.....


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That link shows a little better I think how to place the probe but even this video isn't really clear....

Maybe when your checking gypsy could you have someone video where your putting the probe? If you have time? Thank you!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

This is another video that almost shows that. But still not in detail.


----------



## Jessica84

I didn’t sit there and go threw every one of the settings listed but did a fast glance between the cow and the sheep and they looked the exact same. I think the only difference between the two comes to when you are measuring the fetus and getting a gestation.
Depth is not for scanning deeper, I think it’s more as a zoom while you are doing it live and then the zoom button is for zooming in on a saved image. 
Do you have a for sure open doe? If so maybe try scanning her and see if it looks different or maybe you can pin point things that do look different between the two. Gypsy defiantly looks different then the open yearlings I was checking BUT she is also much more fatter then they are.
I am not totally sure I am scanning in the right place. It was so easy with the later bred does that I found kids, I wasn’t in that armpit area I was in front of the udder and they say the farther along the more forward you will find the kids. And maybe that might be what is going on ??? If I remember correct in the clip that I posted where we think we saw a kid I was right in front of the udder with the probe tilted back. But yes when I do Gypsy I will try and have someone video it. I think your does and her should be about the same on how far along. Then CountryLineAcres can tell me if I’m in the wrong area lol I do need to figure out how to keep her from kicking around though. But I’ll try and figure out that fat thing today and will send you a link if I find it. I’m worried I saw it on a FB post and I have no idea where it might have been!


----------



## Jessica84

Another thing, I forgot to say, if you see something that might be a kid press the freeze button and measure it. It was not 100% spot on for Cali but it should come close if it is a kid. I’ll have to go back threw the posts and see how far off it was but it wasn’t much


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok sounds good Jessica.

So sorry I'm asking all these questions.

We did get our doe up on the stand who is not pregnant but didn't see much difference so we are a little frustrated right now. Lol.

It's ok. We will figure this out. We are just trying to glean info from you and countylineacres since you both have been doing this ultrasounding longer than we have. 

Thanks for any additional info. We appreciate it!

Ok so on one of those links you sent it states frequency I think is penetration.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I looked at the manual. It states depth is for adjusting the scanning depth. So I think that does mean depth of scanning?

Zoom is magnifying image


----------



## Jessica84

No ask away because I don’t fully understand it all and I do NOT have much on
You! So far I have only done four 4+ does, two 3 month and a 50 day, well and my two attempts with Gypsy. 
But if you play with that depth while scanning it doesn’t look like it goes deeper it just looks like it’s bigger. I think you can click it 3 or 4 times and it doesn’t look any different just bigger more zoomed in. Play with it next time and you’ll get what I mean. And don’t be afraid to play with the settings, when you turn it off and back on it will go back to the way it was (and if by some chance it doesn’t I posted that pic for you to go off of  ) I was worried about that so found someone else’s and wrote everything down just in case lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

So it appears we saw babies today!!!!
What do you guys think?


----------



## Jessica84

To me I would say yes, but I have not personally witnessed one that short just yet lol
Oh CountryLineAcres stop playing with your adorable babies and come look


----------



## CountyLineAcres

LOL sorry ladies! Today was deworming day!

Yes, BuckNakedBoers, I believe I see at least one kid. Could be two, but I’m not entirely sure, since I’m not watching them move around.

Hopefully, I can grab a doe and throw her on the stand. I’m suppose to preg check a doe we sold anyways, so I’ll do it then!

Jessica, oh yes. Our does kick and kick and kick. Any video I take will be quite comical lol.


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t envy you, especially since I’ll be checking kids and working who needs it and shoving copper pills down them Tomorrow lol
I have a sinus infection so took that as a reason to have a lazy day lol So first I totally realized that One of those links didn’t belong oppssssiiieee: and so I looked all over for that other post. It’s by the same gal but I can’t find it. But then I got on my obsessive compulsive run and started to try and figure things out on the penetration, no luck there either. Really the only thing I did find that was helpful was 1. Try ultrasounding on a more empty stomach. And 2. When they are short bred lower the gain and turn up the depth. Then I decided to try this out, so got Gypsy back on the stand. Really that didn’t seem to help things FOR ME anyways. But I kept finding something and she did the same crap and would start kicking around. Gave my daughter the phone to record (that was kinda a joke and she was all over) and got that video and the other and posted on that group I told you about bucknakedboers (I think your a part of it too CountryLineAcres) and according to those gals she is bred. Which I do think she is. The yearlings are still cycling but she is not and I swear I kept seeing something moving just not really that perfect black circle around it. I’ll tell you though thinner goats are MUCH easier! Cali isn’t fat and I could make that kid out easy at 50 days. I think my new time line of checking just went to 60 days lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh deworming day!!! Ah ha! Busy day!!

Thanks for letting me know yr opinions ladies! We are fairly certain she's got three. We saw clearly four sacks. Didn't get it in a good picture. But plan to video next month when she's closer to 50 days. It was clear tho to us. Yikes I hope not four! This is her first kidding!

Boy tho the ultrasound today..for 40 day ultrasound you are back REALLY far!!! We missed the babies when we ultrasounded earlier because we weren't looking far enough back! I sorta had to lift her leg cause the probe was so far back. If that makes sense. And had to push up pretty firmly facing other hip.

I have one doe I don't think she's pregnant. She's 45 days and I don't see anything. Going to check her again next wk.

Ok let us know countylineacres if you video! We'd like to watch the video and would like to see where yr probe is and also see yr pictures and what you have the machine set on while yr ultrasounding!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica when you give them copper do you use a bolus gun? I put them in banana chunks. But am not sure if that’s not as effective if they aren’t bolused. Just curious what yr farm does. 

Hope you get well soon!
My daughter has had a sinus infection too. She Thought it was getting better. But flew home for spring break finished 10 day amoxicillin and then went to clinic here today as the sinus thing is getting worse again. Dr was telling her she didn’t have infection was virus. But she’s had this for 3 wks! She was able to get another rx but for same abx. Dr didn’t want to give rx. Ugh. Hoping that takes her sinus infection away. Not sure why she wouldn’t give her different abx. She hasn’t been this sick for quite awhile. Years I think.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That’s a good idea about ultrasounding on empty stomach. 

And we were messing with the gain and depth today too I think.

I’m anxious to see what 50 day pregnancy looks like on ultrasound! 

We will go look on FB to see yr video you took on gypsy. 

Now I’m wondering if our doe IS pregnant who we didn’t see any babies today with ultrasound on! Because of yr experience with gypsy!


----------



## Jessica84

I don’t see why bananas wouldn’t work. I know a lot of people give it in treats. I break the bolus open and give to the bucks in a handful of grain. Now they usually don’t end up getting all the little rods so I have to do it more often but it’s better then trying to man handle them which I can not do on two of them. But yes I shove it down them. Actually my friend made me this little balling gun/ pill popper thing. It’s a pill popper and then he cut that real flimsy rubber off the tip and glued on this hard tubing onto the tip. So dang handy! 
I wouldn’t chalk that doe up to open just yet. I am really surprised on how challenging it is to do them so early and I see why CountryLineAcres doesn’t bother until they are farther along, which props to her because it’s still challenging to me. I guess I just got a bit cocky with the later term girls. Hopefully I do get the hang of it though because part of the reason I justified purchasing this was so I didn’t have to draw blood any more and I plan on AIing a good handful of does later this year and it will drive me nuts having to wait much longer then 30 days to see if they took or not lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That’s a cool tool for bolusing!

So when does countylineacres start ultrasounding their does? 50 days?

Actually when I found this on my doe it was pretty obvious! So I think it’s pretty possible to ultrasound earlier than 50 days. That was like 40 or 41 days yesterday I think. 

But my other doe I can’t find anything on her and she should be like 45 days now. I’m thinking I will have the vet blood test her next wk. I don’t know how to draw blood. So will do that on her. I would think by now it should show one way or the other on a blood test right?


----------



## Jessica84

Oh if you can ultrasound you can draw blood! It took me a long time to get the guts to try but now I can honestly say that was probably the easiest thing I have ever learned to do.
Yes at 45 days though It will tell you pretty much for sure if she is bred or not. 
It was not obvious for me lol but I'm sure the kicking had something to do with it. Gosh she is the sweetest thing ever, I was actually going to have my 4H kids use her at the large animal expo because she is that laid back but she was down right nasty about it. This is my nephew showing her at a peewee showmanship so you can see how totally laid back she is and how shocked I was she was so bad lol















My more nasty girls were way better about it lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok I will have her look at those groups photos. 

Yeah that’s a lot of money. I’m actually pretty happy with this machine. We saw very clearly the sacks yesterday.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok we will blood test her next wk. sounds like that’s the best way to know for sure at this point since I’m still figuring out how to ultrasound. Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah we use banana chunks and break open the pill I think when we give copper. 

Awe she’s a pretty doe! Reminds me sorta of our doe who is bred that we ultrasounded yesterday and saw babies.


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah if your wanting to know NOW then I would go with the blood. For Gypsy it didn’t really matter one way or another if she was bred or not. I’m not having July or August kids so if she was open she was going to just sit and wait anyways. I did really consider it though because I WANTED to know, but I didn’t NEED to know. 
One thing though that seems to be stressed is that it is very common for fetuses to be absorbed before 60 days. A lot of people talk about confirming pregnancy at 45 days and waiting more towards 60 days for a more accurate count. That’s another reason why I figured I should cool my jets and just wait to 60 days. But I’m also having fun so might as well play and learn lol Lamar got out a week or so ago and bred Rosie so I have another one now to play with. Not happy about the timing but will be nice to play more.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I just got videos of two different does - one at 35 days and another at 67 days! I’ll be getting them ready to post later tonight for you guys.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I want to know cause we do want babies from her this year. August babies would not be my preference but rather that then October/later fall. She’s a fatter doe too so maybe I missed something? The buck had a marker on and she had marker all over her!! Grrr. So I’m frustrated because I know she was bred!

Sounds like you will have August babies or July babies from Rosie then right? 

That time of year isn’t my preference either but we have two does who we want babies from this yr and if they aren’t bred we will be rebreeding them.

Yeah it’s possible sugar absorbed babies. Not sure but we are going to find out through bloodwork. 

We have a Rosie too. She’s my peeing blood doe we had last wk. I will be updating that thread today with what happened. It was CRAZY!!

But I think our Rosie may have gotten pregnant the second heat instead of first heat. I will blood test her too I think.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Countylineacres: that’s so cool!!! Can’t wait to see yr videos!!!! Thank you for taking the time to video those two different gestational pregnancies!


----------



## Jessica84

Ugh yes later july kids and I am NOT happy about it. It’s so miserably hot here in July and August. I might have to buy a little AC unit and set up some how. Or just take them and bottle feed them in the house. I really detest summer kids and really don’t have that much luck with them. I would love to be mad at Lamar over it but it looks like she is the one who laid the fence over in a corner so she is the one I’m mad at. 
Yes I am very curious what is up with your Rosie! Just simply peeing blood is pretty crazy. 
And I’m with you, can’t wait to see CountryLineAcres video.......she is probably playing with her adorable babies again though


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah it is pretty hot here in Aug too. I think I might have babies in Aug this year.
Yeah....countrylineacres stop playing with your adorable babies!! lol. They are SO cute! If I lived closer to Ohio I would be buying one of those adorable girls!


----------



## Goats Rock

It seems the nicest goats to handle are the worst when it comes to getting blood or feet trimming.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Lol sorry ladies! We had a doe kid yesterday, so I’ve been distracted. Then today was spent mucking out the entire barn. It was a chore! Hopefully, I can get the video posted tomorrow lol. The does are finally done kidding so no excuses.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh you no that all the busy stuff seems to start now lol catching up on everything that you put off, like sleep and clean clothing, maybe some groceries in the house  don’t stress it CountryLineAcres just when ever you get time 
Goats rock isn’t it amazing how that works! My most wildest Doe was my second best about feet. My first is my baby Xena, but she is just a down right good goat. I just touch her leg and she picks them up for me to trim, the other pets though are usually snots and I end up getting so mad at them. Snow White who is always all over you, more then you want is the biggest nightmare about everything! But Gypsy is so down to earth about everything. She squatted for her belly trim but as soon as I put that dang probe on her she’s a dancing fool. I have no idea what it is about her that offends her so badly. Dang brat


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh that's great you had more kids born! Congrats!!

That's great yr kidding season is done! Your kids are adorable!!

Ok no worries. Just post when you have time. I know how busy babies make farm life!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica try to warm the gel first. That has seemed to really help! They don’t like cold gel on their tummy.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica and countrylineacres .....
Is there a place you prefer to use for sending bloodwork to?

I’m getting blood drawn on sugar today and need to mail it somewhere.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I just sent a blood sample on one of my does today to Biopryn in Washington state. Should have results by Thur! I am hoping I am wrong and that she IS pregnant! If not then I will need to breed her to another buck this month.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

My other doe I will ultrasound again late next week to see if she got pregnant on her 2nd cycle when she was with the buck. She would be 30 days late next week. If I don’t see anything on ultrasound, I plan to blood test her the following week I think. I’m hoping she is pregnant. 

I’m hoping not to have to rebreed two does!


----------



## Jessica84

I'm sorry buck naked boers it was a busy day today. I had lost my mind and signed up to take over the meat goat group, pigmy and now sheep group in our 4H. Of course I was super smart and waited to the last day to get everything ready for the meeting lol
But this is where I send mine:

http://ubrl.universalbiopharma.org
I'm not going do lie the main reason I send here is because it's a hour away and in the same town I do my shopping. BUT they are super friendly and helpful and it's family ran, but even if not being able to drop it off is so easy for me. 
I have my fingers crossed for you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hi Jessica: Wow yes you have been busy!!
I ended up sending the blood to bioPryn in Wash State. They were recommended to me. I should have results tomorrow so I am glad for that! But this is good to have another option to send to for pregnancy results that is a good place to trust. Thank you!

CountylineAcres and Jessica: Do you know if CIDR's expire? I may need to CIDR one of our does and if I buy a package of 20 I am hoping they don't expire....???

Also a question on what do you use for upper respiratory thing for goats that are pregnant? I am trying to get stuff over the counter. People are saying here that Tylan 200 is something you can use that works well with pregnant does for upper respiratory stuff. I am trying not to have to go see the vet again. Any thoughts?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I found out today CIDR's apparently expire around a year after you buy them. So.....I will see if I can buy a couple from someone nearby.


----------



## Jessica84

Oh no! I honestly have never used CIDRs but that is good to know they have such a short shelf life! Gosh what a pain, you would think they would make smaller packs or even packs of 1 to sell  
I’m afraid to ask but does this mean she tested open?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes sugar is open. 
I have one more doe (the one who peed blood) Rosie, who I am hoping to see if she took on her second cycle with the buck. Rosie didn't get Preg first heat. Her daughter Rey, was with her and she's definitely pregnant! I saw a baby moving yesterday when I ultrasounded her again. Rey is 50 days approx on Sunday. I will post the photo we took of her ultrasound yesterday.

Anyway so I am hoping to see something next Friday on Rosie. If she's not pregnant then we will breed her in November and rebreed Sugar, the Dow I just got open bloodwork on.

Ugh I can't believe Sugars not pregnant!!
But I'm not going cidr route. I'm pretty sure I know when she was in heat last so going to rebreed her in a couple wks if the other doe doesn't appear to be pregnant.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Looks like Rey has three! Unless I’m seeing wrong


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Sorry ladies! Still editing the videos.

Buck Naked Boers - typically, when you see three, there’s a chance it’s actually two with one being the placenta. But she definitely looks pregnant either way! She would be one I’d list as 2 or 3. Congrats!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh look at that all bundled together! So how far along is Rey?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

No worries Countylineacres:I know you have to be so busy too with the adorable babies you have! WE CANT WAIT for babies! We haven't had them for 2 yrs.....my daughter was away at univ. So this year we will have babies again! WE ARE SO HAPPY!!

Can't wait to see your videos though Countylineacres!!

Thank you for that info about the placenta....that is good to know. Last time I was pretty sure we saw four. So I am hoping I didn't miss one yesterday! But I plan to ultrasound her again at 60 days.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hi Jessica, Rey was like 47 days when I ultrasounded her yesterday. She will be 50 days on Sunday. I plan to ultrasound her again when she is 60 days to double check numbers. I am SO happy we have a machine!!

I have to ultrasound Rey's mom....Rosie again next Friday. She will be 30 days IF she got pregnant her second heat. He didn't get her preg her first heat. She and Rey were with the same buck for longer than two heat cycles.

Sugar I am thinking I probably will rebreed. She was the one that was open via bloodwork.

But we WILL have Rey's babies in June! We can't wait!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Countylineacres.......we are anxiously awaiting your videos when you have time. =)

Hope all is going well with your babies and Jessica I hope all is well with your babies and farm as well! Have a great week all!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I got you guys! Finally uploaded it. There’s no sound. I couldn’t stand listening to myself ramble on and on lol. I put captions on there to make up for it. 

First doe is at 35 days and a first timer. My guess is twins.

Second doe is at 67 days. She kidded quads her first kidding and triplets her second kidding. My guess is triplets.

I am not super zoomed in at any time.


----------



## CountyLineAcres




----------



## Jessica84

By far the BEST video ever!!!! Thank you so much for that!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh my goodness!!!! Thank you, thank you!!!! This is a great video! We so appreciate the time you took to type out the explanations. But you could have talked too. That’s ok!
Thank you!!

I’m going to be ultrasounding Friday my doe who is 30 days. I am hoping to see something on Friday. If not, I will be taking our doe who didn’t take last breeding and we got neg bloodwork on to a buck next wk as she should be in heat. 

We’d like to have two does kid this year. 

I’m hoping I will be able to see something this Friday! Your one doe was 35 days. Have you seen babies at 30 days?


----------



## CountyLineAcres

You’re both very welcome!! I am so glad you liked it.

I was talking in all the videos, but my voice was annoying me to no end lol. I decided to mute myself LOL.

I have definitely confirmed pregnancy at 30 days. However, I haven’t seen it on every doe. There was a group of 5 does I checked over a year ago at 30 days, and I didn’t see anything on anyone. They were all bred. It was just too early for my skill level. Now, I’m pretty confident in my skill.

I did have a doe just this past November that was over 40 days, and I couldn’t 100% confirm her with confidence. That threw me for a loop lol. I then checked a couple weeks later and saw that she was pregnant, but I couldn’t count accurately by then. She kidded twin doelings a few weeks ago!


----------



## Jessica84

Lol my voice annoys me too so I totally understand  
So when is the earliest you have seen the cotyledons? I guess what I’m mainly wondering is when do they basically start taking over and it’s harder to find a kid threw them lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Hmm... I am not entirely sure, but I’m guessing around 55 to 60-ish days is when they start taking over the uterus lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Interesting! Thank you for letting us know this info. I am ultrasounding a doe that will be hopefully pregnant Friday. She should be 30 days by Friday. I have hope though that I will see a pregnancy! Thank you!! If I miss anything Friday I will recheck her in a few more days. I think by 40 days it is pretty easy to see a pregnancy.

My girls are sorta fat so I don't think that helps to find a pregnancy! lol.

No worries about you not having your voice on the video. Thank you for posting that video though! That was really helpful!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Soooo ultrasound a doe today that is supposedly 30 days. These aren’t dark circles but I’m pointed to her other hip. So I’m confused! My hubby took pics. 

Can you guys look and also look at my settings maybe I should re scan her on Sunday.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I’m so confused. Cause I’m pointed to her hip but this isn’t dark circles. 

So I’m going to look again on Sunday.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

OK! I just looked at your video again.....countylineacres. In the lower left hand corner of the screen on my ultrasound there are three boxes. One looks like a snowflake....one has a line through the box and the other box you choose what animal....bovine, sheep, pig, equine, dog or cat I think. On your video it has a different picture in that box. Did you choose sheep?? Or what setting is that on?? I am wondering if that would make a difference?

On mine there is a picture of a sheep when I choose sheep. But I am wondering if that is the best setting for some of my fat goats. =)


----------



## Jessica84

Turn your ultrasound on and then look at the settings for the cow, and then the sheep. For mine the settings are not changing. I THINK when it comes to selecting the species it’s to do with measurements of the fetus and that is the only difference. I haven’t sat down and wrote and compared the settings but they looked the same to me. 
With the grey, one lady on that FB group claims that that means that the fetus is being absorbed BUT not to talk badly about ANY one but I’m not sure I fully believe that because she has quite a few of those grey spots and I’m not seeing it on anyone else’s posts. So maybe it’s not making great contact? Maybe it’s the placenta? Honestly I have no clue! I haven’t done enough to even start to have a educated guess.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Sorry I didn’t explain well. So I usually choose sheep setting. But the picture in that box on countylineacres isn’t a sheep. I’m not sure what it is! So I was curious about that. 

What do you guys think my pictures are of above? 

I’m going to ultrasound again tomorrow. This doe is huge. And I wonder if the ultrasound is missing something?

She’s already been checked for uterine abnormalities when she was peeing red blood! So can’t be cysts. But I shoot to other hip and that’s what I see. She should be 30 days in those pix


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’ll go check what I have it on. I didn’t really touch any of the settings once I got it out of the box. I just pressed buttons to see if it made a difference in my view lol. 

The lighter spots make me think that you might be checking out other organs. Their bladder, ovaries, and intestines are very close to their uterus. If you are 100% sure you’re in the correct spot, I’d say she is bred, but you may need to wait a week to count them. If they aren’t bred, you will see a large grey (empty) space with maybe an organ or two peaking around the corner. I think give her time and check again!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh COUNTRYLINEACRES!!!!! I need your expertise here!!! I'm sorry I tried to save you and ask on FB but not getting anywhere with my actual question lol 
So here is Gypsy, day 81 from AIing her.





There's no placenta buttons! (Please know what I mean so I don't have to google it to spell them) 
So here's my question here. Clearly she has kid/s in there (I can upload another video if you want) but no buttons. Now I went back and looked at Chilis ultrasound at 3 1/2 months and no buttons. I remember the same thing with Jasmine at 4 months. The yearlings has them at 90 days, none with Cali at 51 days, which that might be because she was so early. Why are some so crazy everywhere but others are not? It seems like the farther they are the more they kinda vanish. What do you know/ think about this? 
Also I'm correct that she is bred still right? I put a for sure open doe on the stand to check her as well and it looked exactly like you said it would, just grey. I played around and in this video it shows just the one but on the other video in a different spot I see another possibly 2. I'll just upload when I'm done milking but it can't be the bladder right?


----------



## Jessica84




----------



## Jessica84

I don't know why that didn't show up, let's try it again


----------



## CountyLineAcres

OMG I just saw your post on Facebook in the ultrasound group! I just sent you a friend request lol.

While I don’t see any buttons clearly, I see a lot of compartments inside that uterus. Makes me thing she might be stuffed with babies. I can see certain shapes and shadows, so I think they’re definitely there! Idk how heavy your girl is, but the doe I showed at 67 days is very lean, and you could see every crease and crevice. Might be why!

Btw - I think I counted at least 3 kids at one point... idk if I’m seeing the same kid poking around the uterus horn or what, but I think you’re going to have your hands full lol.


----------



## Jessica84

You are so awesome. You really are! Thank you so very much. I wasn’t as concerned as they were about it, I held VERY still at the end of the videos to make sure I saw it all moving on it’s own and it was. 
But that’s what I’m wondering as well, being more crowded makes them less noticeable. She is a heavy girl right now. She didn’t kid with the rest, (my fault) and she was fed very well this last summer and fall because she is my sons show doe. 
And I thought I saw 3 too! I figure 2 for sure maybe 3 lol but what do I know lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

It’s no problem at all! I saw the comments and thought they were a little exaggerated. If the kiddos are moving, then I see nothing wrong. All does are different, and I really think it has a lot to do with their body comp. Nevertheless, we will see in a few months! Yay!

It’s funny because I didn’t ultrasound anyone from the group due in May. I was being lazy and didn’t feel like fighting the winter fuzz. I hope it doesn’t bite me in the butt lol. A lot of these girls are extremely experienced unlike our March group, so maybe I was not wanting to see trips and quads this go around lol. It’s the biggest group (13) to kid at once, so I bet we will be up to our ears with babies.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol I’ve learned to just take what others say with a grain of salt. If they had said that it was a parasite or a alien moving around I would have taken them more serious  but it probably is hard to know if someone was moving the probe around or if it really was moving on its own off a video of a screen.
You know what I dont blame you for being lazy! I did those 10 yearlings with 3 kids and my sister as helpers and it was a chore. One landed on my cull list after that too lol it’s defiantly a chore. I honestly don’t see me ultrasounding EVERY single goat unless some how they break themselves up on being due or I can figure out how to contain them all better. But I guess I can always give it a shot lol 
I did forget to tell you guys that a few weeks ago I tried my hand at a cow again. I didn’t go in rectally this time but just went in threw the bars and used this same probe and found a tiny little baby. Of course by the time I did find it she was done and I was scrambling to find the freeze button and missed it. But for anyone who comes across this and was wondering about that I don’t think you need to get the other probe. Also depending on your squeeze if you go in right where CountryLineAcres shows in the video they can’t kick you there. Which did have me a little worried. Out of all the times to have to go to the ER i was not looking forward to it right now  but we are getting ready to go threw the older ladies and cull so I’ll get to play more with that soon and hopefully get a picture this time


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Basically! Who knows... maybe you'll have to give them alien names 

Ugh. Don't you just love hauling their butts in the stand and then getting potentially kicked at? I swear these does don't want to make friends!

That is super awesome! Glad you didn't have to get down and dirty LOL. Seems like it's going to be an awesome tool for you!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica84 said:


> Oh COUNTRYLINEACRES!!!!! I need your expertise here!!! I'm sorry I tried to save you and ask on FB but not getting anywhere with my actual question lol
> So here is Gypsy, day 81 from AIing her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no placenta buttons! (Please know what I mean so I don't have to google it to spell them)
> So here's my question here. Clearly she has kid/s in there (I can upload another video if you want) but no buttons. Now I went back and looked at Chilis ultrasound at 3 1/2 months and no buttons. I remember the same thing with Jasmine at 4 months. The yearlings has them at 90 days, none with Cali at 51 days, which that might be because she was so early. Why are some so crazy everywhere but others are not? It seems like the farther they are the more they kinda vanish. What do you know/ think about this?
> Also I'm correct that she is bred still right? I put a for sure open doe on the stand to check her as well and it looked exactly like you said it would, just grey. I played around and in this video it shows just the one but on the other video in a different spot I see another possibly 2. I'll just upload when I'm done milking but it can't be the bladder right?


Jessica!! Oh my word I missed some posts I think!? I'm going to watch these videos Jessica. Sorry for late responding. I don't think I was ever notified of your posts. Ugh!

I did blood test on both my other girls and neg. so we rebred sugar. I'm a couple wks she will be 30 days. I'm hoping she is bred. She stood for him right when we brought her. Think she may have been in heat when we brought her. She's a pretty silent heat doe.

Our other doe tho is definitely bred. Has 3 that we for sure saw! Even saw little hooves!!! So adorable!!

Ok now I'm going to watch the videos!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok countylineacres and Jessica please keep posting here!! I’m not on fb. My husband is tho so I guess I could go post on his account?

But if you wouldn’t mind posting here too that would be great!

Jessica I saw at least two babies I’m pretty sure. 

She’s definitely preggers!!
Congrats!!

That’s cool about the cow too Jessica!

We have a small herd and so I will use my ultrasound machine every time they get bred I’m pretty sure. But yeah if I had a huge herd I probably wouldn’t ultrasound every doe either. 

That’s so cool gypsy is preg tho! 

I’m really hoping sugar is pregnant will know in a couple wks.


----------



## Jessica84

No I will defiantly post on here too. I just didn’t want to keep bugging CountryLineAcres especially over just simply not seeing the buttons. But basically a run down on what I got on FB was being told to take her to a vet because of it and see if she had live kids or not. Which you can see total movement so I wasn’t worried. Also that she was only 45 days not, what 81 or so. Which there’s no possible way. Or I guess since they always seem to surprise me in their madness, a very small chance since the bucks have been in their pen with hot fence up and the does field is 3’ in from the bucks. Finally I did get replies that boers are harder then dairy because they are fatter and they do not look the same because of their hefty-ness compared to the dairy. One lady suggested ultrasounding when the doe has been off feed for 12 hours. Which I’m going to try when I have the time. Not because I’m worried, but more as a experiment to see if it looks different. 
I’m very sorry about your does not settling. Hopefully soon you will see little babies :hearts: 
Today though I’m going to try my hand at little Nigerian goats! One of my best friends got a few does and they might be bred so I said I would go over and see if we can find anything. That will be interesting to see.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Neither of you are annoying! I love learning and seeing new things everything you all post. 

Now I’m wishing I did check those 13 does, so I have something to share lol. Darn!

You’ll have to show us what you see on those NDs!

Buck Naked Boers - I’m hoping with you that Sugar gets bred!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you both for still posting here! Yeyyyy! I appreciate that!

Jessica, that is a good suggestion that person gave you of ultrasounding before they eat! I am going to try that too! The newest doe we bred she is a fatty. lol. She has loads of muscle though so it isn't just fat! That is a really good idea though! Let us know if that helps to ultrasound them before they eat!!

Oh that sounds fun ultrasounding your friends does!! Have fun!!

Yeah I am bummed that my girls aren't settling. This is the third time!! Twice this year and once last year. And before that we never had any issues! I wonder if this is because they are getting older. Or if they just didn't like the bucks or what? Or maybe they were too stressed being at someone else's farm being bred? Or getting older?? It is strange to me why this is happening. But oh well. Hoping that this time she will settle. I am wondering if the other buck we bred her to just for some reason wasn't compatible to her. We took her to breed last year and I think she miscarried. This year she never settled or wasn't there long enough to get pregnant? I am not sure. So bred her to a new buck and this time just took her when we thought she was in heat. She stood for him right when we took her there. So I am pretty sure she is bred. We only left her there like a couple days and brought her home. So maybe less stress?? 

Carlee, Sugar will be 30 days on April 17th!! I can't wait. I might take a peek earlier than 30 days. UGH it is so tough to wait!! Maybe I have asked this before, have you seen anything earlier than 30 days?? =)


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Let’s hope so!! I think the earliest I ever saw something was 30 days, but I’ve heard of some people seeing at 28 days, but that’s if you are quite skilled. May as well try and see! Can’t wait to see pictures!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I hope she’s pregnant!
Wow 28 days!? Ok! Well maybe we will ultrasound around day 28. Who knows we might see baby beginnings! If we see anything I will post pictures! That won’t be til like the 15th of April. Lol. Ugh. 

How’d everything go today Jessica!? Did you guys see babies!?

When would gypsy be due?


----------



## Jessica84

I didn’t end up going. Even though we had a plan for her to basically tie the goats up and go away so we don’t pass any hidden crud to each other I have been dying of, I’m 99% sure allergies, and I wasn’t going to go over there not feeling great. So I’m going to see if I can order allergy pills online (doubt it) and then go over another day.
Ok Buck Naked Boers, one thing I did Learn in my AI class. So it takes 14 days for the little fertilized egg to attach after being bred. This is kinda the important stage and you want as little stress as possible till then. If she didn’t take this go is there any way you could leave her there for 2 weeks after she has been bred? Or maybe someone trusts you enough to let you keep a buck for 14 days? Hopefully she is just bred now and you won’t have to try and figure anything else out but worse case.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh that's too bad! Get well!! Hope it's not the virus!! Allergy season tho too. I've been using my allergy nose spray off and on.

Ohhh thank you for sharing what you learned about the egg attaching. I'm wondering tho if maybe she was less stressed just bringing her home quick after breeding? And we don't live too far away from the buck. So travel was less too. So thinking that may have been a good thing. She's just been laying around a lot. Lol.

Yeah if she's not bred we should be able to leave here there two wks in the fall. The owner said we could re breed if needed. So that's nice of him.

Will know in a couple wks. She gained 12 lbs after returning home!
So am watching her weight and eating habits.


----------



## Jessica84

Lol no I don’t think it’s the corona. I did find some knock off cheap pills that I had bought awhile ago and I feel better this morning, I just suffer without my Zyrtec :/ I would love spring if it wasn’t for all the flowers and trees.
I’m not sure about hauling home fast, but if you had left her there before and she didn’t settle it wouldn’t hurt to get her back home. I know a lot of people have luck with driveway breeding and they bring them home fast. Actually that makes a lot of sense because the sperm hasn’t even gotten to the egg yet. 
I swear sometimes they act different right after they are bred. So I have a good feeling for you


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh that is good it is just allergies. Yeah I have had to use my nose spray and it works great! Yeah my husband gets allergies pretty bad usually around July more to the grasses. So I understand, he has had pretty bad allergies in the past. Rubbing oregano oil on the bottom of your feet and putting socks on can help too!

I am not sure about the hauling them home quickly either. She had been at another bucks farm this year and was there I think three weeks. But she wasn't pregnant. This time this was a different buck who lives not too far from us. And this time we couldn't leave her for a month that just didn't work well for the owner. So this time we tried the dropping her off and leaving her for a bit. I think she was there 4 days and then we picked her up the 5th day. So I am anxious to see if this worked. Will know soon!! 

Yeah I am sensing she is pregnant. But she is a good pretender! lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

We plan to check sugar tomorrow. She is 30 days tomorrow we think. 

Will post photos or video hopefully!


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!!! Fingers crossed! I haven’t pulled mine out recently :/ I’m counting down the days till I breed and can get down and dirty doing this lol


----------



## toth boer goats

:great:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wellll we think we see babies! What do you think?
She would be 30 days today. Will be ultrasounding again at 35-40 days.


----------



## Jessica84

Yes! I’m seeing 2 for sure, and I’m thinking maybe a 3rd or 4th that is off to the side. But I don’t understand how people can tell if they are “shadows” from another or if they are actual kids. I THINK that’s when the 45 day mark comes in handy that a lot of people swear by, you can see the little ones in there. But either way congrats on some babies coming!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Definitely pregnant! I can’t really count how many, but it looks busy. Yay!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Jessica and Carlee: Thanks for giving us your thoughts on what you saw!
Yeyyyy yes!!! We are super excited that we saw babies today!!

We will be rechecking sugar again in a few days. We will keep you posted. 

Hope your families are all doing well and your all healthy. We are doing well!


----------



## Jessica84

Awww thank you buck naked Boers! We are all good here! Make sure you think of us when you do it again  I like to see the videos. I’m practicing self control and not taking another look at Gypsies babies lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

You’re welcome! Yes we will post here when we ultrasound again. Please Carlee and Jessica when you guys ultrasound make sure and post video here for us all. I am still very much learning what to look for. 

How far is gypsy now?


----------



## Jessica84

She’s due June 5th so about 3 1/2 months along now. It almost to the point where I don’t know if I can wait any longer lol I just try not to think about it. The good thing is we are getting a lease contract with BLM and will be shipping cows soon, and then I need to give vaccines and do feet soon so I SHOULD stay busy and HOPEFULLY time flies. 
And I sure will post videos when I do it. I’m really hoping dad has some Cows for me to do just for his curiosity. I would really like to play with that more


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok so she is due about a week-week and half before our doe REY. Rey is due mid June. I really like June babies! In my estimation it’s the best month to have babies! They have all summer to grow up. Less chance for upper respiratory issues due to cold or temp fluctuations. 

Next year we will have one doe kidding earlier I think but otherwise June is our favorite month for kidding. 

This year our doe Sugar will be due mid August which is our most warm month. But we usually don’t have more than one or two 100 days typically in 80s or 90s in late July or aug here. 

Sounds like you will be busy with vaccines and feet and shipping soon!

We are catching up with so much stuff here on the farm! I’m not complaining about being quarantined! Lol. This has been helpful to slow down life so we can catch up around the farm without having to drive here or there!

We will be ultrasounding sugar again maybe tomorrow as she’d be 35 days. If not tomorrow uktrasounding for sure next Monday at 40 days. 

She’s definitely acting pregnant. Lol.

Oh thanks for posting video when you ultrasound. We will do the same. Hoping Carlee will do that too.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Sadly, there no more ultrasounding for us until this fall. We are kidding in May, and then breeding in August for Jan 2021 kids. However, I will be breaking it out for one doe that hasn’t made an udder yet and is 3-4 weeks away. All our girls were showing at 8 weeks, so I have a feeling she isn’t pregnant. Which is okay! She got mastitis last year when drying up and then got a worm issue from the stress of everything. She looks good now, so I’m hoping all that weight isn’t babies lol.

Can’t wait to see your guys’ ultrasound!


----------



## Jessica84

None for me for awhile either :sigh: unless maybe my dad finally comes threw on his promise I can do some cows lol 
But I’m planning on, hopefully AIing in June and then kicking the boys out in July. Maybe kick boys out in June and hold the AI girls back. Honestly just depends on when I get vaccines and feet done. 
Buck naked make sure you try and count kids and then we will test you in 4 months lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Carlee: Hope all the kidding in May goes well! We will all be drooling I am sure over all the pretty colorful babies you all get! Sounds like that doe might just need a break from breeding since she had mastitis and worms...so maybe that wouldn't be bad if she were not pregnant. But......maybe her weight is babies! Update us! Hope your farm has a great week!

Jessica: Gypsy is the doe of yours due in June right? Hope all goes well for her birthing too! So you will be AIing in June? So babies in November? That's great!! I think we are planning to breed in November at least one of our does for April 2021 babies. LOL yes I will count as best as we can the babies! Yes the test in August for sure! Hoping she doesn't have more than 3! She only has had twins before. Our doe due in June looks to be having triplets tho. It is her first time. So not sure how things will go. But her mom had triplets first time too and did fine feeding them all. So will see! Hope your farm has a great week!

We haven't ever AI'ed. Is it difficult? Do you have someone do that for your girls? I saw a farm do that once. They sorta knocked out the doe's and put them in this contraption where they were flipped upside down I think. It was awful. I wouldn't want to do that! Is that how you AI on your farm? No judging here....just curious. I'd like to be able to AI but only if it was humane. And how I saw that done on a farm...I felt it was sorta inhumane. Just my opinion.

I plan to ultrasound Sugar on Monday! Day 40! Yeyyyyy!

Tami


----------



## Jessica84

Yes Gypsy is the one I AIed and she is due in June. And then Cali just didn’t settle with the others and she’s due May 7th. 
No AIing is not that hard. What you saw was called LAP AI. That has a MUCH better success rate then the way I do it. I was kinda in the air about that way. The main reason being that I don’t trust any of these vets here to sedate goats. I pretty much don’t use any vet here unless it’s certain death and it’s a last ditch effort to save them if you get what I mean on My trust of vets here lol there is a new guy that is doing lap AI a bit more south then me, but I don’t know what he charges and since he’s new I’m going to sit back and wait till he gets any learning curves he might have out of the way then I’ll probably think more on it. It would be awesome to do because there’s some very expensive semen that is from REALLY good bucks that I would hate to not take. And also that opens the door to buy embryos. 
But I think the way I do it I think is called trans-vaginal AI (???) anyways the goat goes on the stand. I put a speculum in her with a light to locate the cervix. Then I get a straw that has thawed and put it in this gun, it’s like a thin tube if you will, maybe 1/4 the thickness of a pencil and then you go into the cervix and deposit the semen. There’s more to it then that, I’m not sure if you want step by step, I can get into my explaining lol but timing is everything and that is probably the hardest. I think it’s hardest because everyone swears by something different. So far (2 under my belt) as they come out of heat seems to be about best. But then you have some that simply don’t take to AI well. Maybe their normal ovulation is different then the norm or maybe they stress easy, I’m not sure. 
And yes I always drool over CountryLineAcres kids too. I love seeing her birth announcements


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Sorry for my late response. 
Cool. Hope all goes well with cali's birthing in May and gypsy in June.

Wow that's neat you have had success with AIing. We haven't done that. But there is some great genes I'd love to add to our herd. Just not sure if I'm brave enough to take the chance and try that with a straw. If it didn't take then that money would be lost. 
But it would be cool if it worked and then got babies from other lines.

Hope all goes well with your birthing too Carlie.

Here is our latest video of sugar. Plan to recheck her in a few days again but I'm pretty sure she's pregnant!


----------



## Jessica84

I’m sorry, I started to reply 3 times but got side tracked and then my ADD kicked in (or maybe older age? Lol)
Yes defiantly bred! If I were to just guess I would say 2. There for a bit it looked like there was something in each black mark. But most definitely babies. The last time I did Gypsy I was still unsure so got some for sure open does on the stand and tried them. They didn’t have anything close to those black “sack” areas. I did look all over for some bladders and couldn’t find those either lol maybe they had peed before hand. But I’m pretty sure even if one were to get the bladder you wouldn’t see those little grey things in there like your getting.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thanks Jessica for your comments on the last ultrasound. Sorry for my late reply. 

When is your Cali due? Maybe you told me. But I forgot. 

Carlie when is your due dates in May? How many are birthing in May on yr farm?

I’m going to start a thread soon as Rey is due around June 19. 

Ok here is the ultrasound we took yesterday of sugar. I am positive I saw three. And at one point thought I saw a fourth but not sure I got on video the fourth. 

I plan to ultrasound again toward end of the wk. maybe Friday. 

Let me know what you both think ok?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers

The second video shows definitely three I think. Going to get her on the stand either Wednesday or Friday again.


----------



## Jessica84

I think 3 too! You could defiantly see 3 little guys (no girls!) there for a bit. But did you see that first one on the top swimming along! So cute. How far along is she now?
Cali is due on the 7th so any day now. As long as she goes before Friday I’ll be happy. It’s going to be so hot Friday and then drop back down :/


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Definitely looks like there's 3 on that ultrasound!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yikes! I’m just shocked both my doe’s appear to have triplets!!! The year of three! Lol

Yes! I did see the top one swimming! lol. Such a cool thing to ultrasound and see swimming babies!!!

Did you really see only guys!? Lol. I told my daughter, Jessica has to be kidding!!

Sugar is 50 days I think on Thursday. I’m going to ultrasound her on Friday I think. 

Oh I need to check your farm kidding thread! I wonder if Cali had her babies!? Hope all goes well!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you Alboergoats for your opinion too! 

I thought I saw a fourth so going to look again on Friday. Ugh I’m hoping I’m wrong!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Hope all is going well for Carlie. Wonder if her farm is kidding again? 

We’ve been catching up around the farm and garden before babies arrive.


----------



## Jessica84

Ok ladies let me tell you, ultrasounding cows is NOT a easy task! Not because they are big and impossible to keep from jumping around trying to break your arm but because the calf’s are SO much bigger! I can now see why there is different parts to measure on the calf to tell you how far along on this machine. But my mom can tell if they are 6+. So I found a part of a moving leg and then had her check. She said probably between 6-7. The next one I could see the fluid around another leg but I couldn’t pic up anything to measure because she was a nasty winch, so I’m guessing 3 since it looked half the size of the other leg lol seemed like good logic yeah? LMBO! But winch and all dad said she’s gone so we are going to pay to have her preg checked and I’ll see how right or wrong I am.


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Here's an ultrasound I did the other day. How many do you see?


----------



## Jessica84

I THINK I see 2 maybe 3 ????


----------



## ALBoerGoats

I thought I saw 3 little floating peanuts so thinking triplets


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow jessica! Uktrasounding a cow would definitely be different!! That’s neat tho!

I think I see two for sure. Maybe three. Congrats alboergoats!! When is she due?


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah I think videos are so much easier to tell how many.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yes I agree!!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Wow jessica! Uktrasounding a cow would definitely be different!! That's neat tho!
> 
> I think I see two for sure. Maybe three. Congrats alboergoats!! When is she due?


She is due mid September. So only about 30 days bred in that ultrasound


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Awe that is cool! Congrats! We have a doe that is due in August. I am looking forward to seeing what late summer early fall kidding is like! I think it might be great.
We have one due mid June too so really starting to get excited and prepping for kids! Hope all goes well with your doe!


----------



## ALBoerGoats

Thank you! I really liked kidding in September/October last year. The kids grew really well. August would be too hot here in Northern California. Though I did have July kids on accident a couple years ago and they did OK.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


>


So sorry for my delayed response! It has been crazy this month lol. I definitely see three. Let's all avoid looking for a forth LOL. Sugar is going to have her hooves full - introducing Cinnamon, Spice, and Nutmeg


----------



## CountyLineAcres

ALBoerGoats said:


> Here's an ultrasound I did the other day. How many do you see?
> View attachment 181517


I'd say three too!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

ALBoergoats: WOW. That is really good to know. We are in Northern Oregon. So Oct/Nov might be a good time to have babies here too. Not sure. It is definately hot here in August. So I am not looking forward to that. But it will be nice to not need to use heat lamps! lol.  I think Aug/Sept probably would be the best time to have kids here. But we really like June birthing here. Then babies can grow up during the summer. It works well for us. By Christmas we like to have them sold and off to good homes. We wean them late tho. Because we want them to have the best start possible. We don't have a large herd so we can do that. Not sure what other people do but that is what we do. =)

Carly: LOLOLOL! That is so funny about Sugar....Cinnamon, Spice and Nutmeg! lol. Yes I was a little scared I saw a fourth but let's not look for a fourth! I agree!! lol! Wow both our girls who are kidding this year are having triplets! Must be the triplet year! Did you guys have alot of triplets this year?
I know your farm has been slammed with kidding this month! I need to go post on your thread. I hope all is going well! It was going well last time I posted. Hope everyone grows up to be beautiful Ohio Boers! Still wish one of your bucks lived in Oregon! I have a solid red doe I need to breed in October or Nov and I am trying to find a really pretty black or dappled buck here.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

We’ve only had two sets of triplets this year! Even a doe that’s been known to give triplets and quads gave twins. We got a few singles from girls that have given us twins in the past too... I won’t complain though. Twins are our favorite!

Yes, it has been crazy! Almost 20 kids in two weeks. That may not be a lot for other farms, but we’ve always spread them out. Having all of them kid that close together is new for us. It actually helps a lot because now I am worry free for the next 7 months! 

You’ll have to bring one of our boys your way! Lol I’m sure they’d love Oregon. Just had some does arrive in North Dakota! They’ll be a little chilly for a while lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That is good actually. Yes I prefer twins!! 
Wow that is alot of kids! Hope all continues to go well! They are really beautiful kids!
Yeah I just don't have anyplace to house a buck right now. =(


----------



## Jessica84

So just figured I would share my cattle ultrasounding adventure lol.
The ones that I did before We went ahead and had a vet preg check them at the sale and I was in fact correct on who was and wasn't bred but so very very off on how far along they were. One I swore I saw a leg was only 1 month bred so yeah, I kinda failed on that lol
So today we got a few more ladies is. I decided to go ahead and try the anal probe (gosh that sounds terrible but I don't know what else to call it lol) I did it a little differently this time. 1 I didn't clean them out first like you would on palpating, and I didn't use a liner. I just went for it. SO MUCH BETTER! I could make things out way better this time. My helpers failed me on pictures and this is the only one the got







I know for a fact she is 28 days along. I saw the deed being done. 
The one I REALLY wish someone got a video of was the 7+ cow. That was probably the coolest thing ever. Not only could I feel the calf in there but I was able to make out every part of his head and ribs and everything. My sister in law said I sounded like a little girl laughing but it was awesome. 
But you guys seriously be super super careful with your probes! When I was done I went to hand it off to my daughter so I could get out of the laneway and it just tapped the squeeze. It broke some of the crystals at the top of the probe and now I have lines. It's not totally junk now, I can make most of the screen out still. But I went on to find a replacement and the one for the goats is $400. I can't find this probe yet. I was very shocked at how easy it broke.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

That is SO cool! Thank you for sharing! I would have died to see that 7+ cow. I am jealous! 

Woah. I am surprised how easy it is to break them. Thank you for telling us.


----------



## Jessica84

It was so awesome. I need to find this one site that I had found a long time ago that you can measure smaller things like the eye socket to see how far along they are. On the machine it has head, spine, and stomach measurements that will tell you how far long but there was no getting that all in one picture. I only know she was 7 because when I tried to teach myself how to palpate in the past it said if you can feel the calf at 7 months. 
Yeah I didn’t want anyone to get as discouraged as I was over breaking it. I did finally find a replacement one last night on eBay and it also is $400. At least I know it’s out there if I do end up breaking it more.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

How cool would that be? You could go from farm to farm ultrasound of for a fee. New business venture lol

That is rough! At least they exist and can be replaced.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow that is so cool Jessica! Thank you for sharing! Yes definite people I am sure who would pay for goat ultrasounds! =)


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah that’s what I thought too but everyone thinks things should be free lol I probably wouldn’t do cattle anyways. Most people around here just have their pet back yard cow and almost as bad as horse people not understanding that they are big and could cause some serious injuries if they don’t have the right equipment to hold them. Just because they love on you doesn’t mean they won’t kick you if scared or don’t like something. Even the heifer I did yesterday is the most down to earth thing ever. We can pet her all over and when I got her in the laneway I rubbed her bag and everything and she just stood there. As soon as I tried to ultrasound from the outside she tried to kick me. So she went into the squeeze. 
But I figure If someone wants to pay for a goat to be done I’ll do it, if not no big deal, it will pay its self off just with mine and my parents animals


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I have been using the ultrasound for my herd. Rey is due within a week or so. So guess we will see if the ultrasound was right. But she sure looks like triplets. I just posted a thread for our farm for kidding. We have one due this month and one due in Aug. Can't wait for babies!


----------



## Goataddict

I can't see ultrasounds (humans or animals) so embarrassed I can't see it. 

Good luck on your kidding, post pics of them when born please. :kid::kid2::kid3:

If anyone has tips in how to read and ultrasound please share. ( Because if a vet shows me that I will just nod my head and said yes I see it)(blush)(doh)(headsmash)(doh)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Good question! Sorry we didn’t make that clear. But I do think the video county line posted sorta early in this thread she points to the babies I think. If I remember right. I look for dark spots. If you look on the ultrasounds we posted you can see them. Sorta round spots. Confirms pregnancy and you look for how many. Sometimes one of the pregnancies doesn’t develop. The fetus. In my most recent kidding that was the case. One of the sacks didn’t fully develop. But we think we saw it come out with placenta. I have had a doe push out a sac last time we kidded and no baby was in the sack. 
Hope I answered your question.


----------



## Goataddict

At what age or stage of pregancing can you see the babies. Thanks and sorry for all the questions.


----------



## Goataddict

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Good question! Sorry we didn't make that clear. But I do think the video county line posted sorta early in this thread she points to the babies I think. If I remember right. I look for dark spots. If you look on the ultrasounds we posted you can see them. Sorta round spots. Confirms pregnancy and you look for how many. Sometimes one of the pregnancies doesn't develop. The fetus. In my most recent kidding that was the case. One of the sacks didn't fully develop. But we think we saw it come out with placenta. I have had a doe push out a sac last time we kidded and no baby was in the sack.
> Hope I answered your question.


Thanks a lot. That does help. Now I won't have to lie to anyone when they show me an ultrasound that I can see something in the ultrasound.

Thanks a lot again. :ty:


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

No worries about asking questions! I’m not a expert but happy to answer questions!

You can see them best if you wait til around 40 days. That’s what we’ve found but we are new to ultrasounding. I think it’s possible to see them at 30 days if an expert? But I’m not a expert. Lol

I’d recommend going back and watching the videos posted on this thread. We do show babies I believe quite a few times. Hopefully with my description you can see them? Hope that info helps. 

It’s so fun! Really glad we bought a machine. Saves on vet bills!


----------



## Goataddict

Buck Naked Boers said:


> No worries about asking questions! I'm not a expert but happy to answer questions!
> 
> You can see them best if you wait til around 40 days. That's what we've found but we are new to ultrasounding. I think it's possible to see them at 30 days if an expert? But I'm not a expert. Lol
> 
> I'd recommend going back and watching the videos posted on this thread. We do show babies I believe quite a few times. Hopefully with my description you can see them? Hope that info helps.
> 
> It's so fun! Really glad we bought a machine. Saves on vet bills!


Thanks a lot and yep that is one more expense gone. Hooray


----------



## Jessica84

I worried about the same thing before I got mine. I would see ultrasound pictures and couldn’t make out one thing on it. But it’s quite easy. Like buck naked Boers said on the ones shorter bred it’s more the black spots your looking for. In the very bred does it’s harder to make things out but even then if you can locate a kid you can usually start putting the pieces together or what your looking at as it moves around. I totally forgot all about the first ultrasound video I did. I’ll have to see if I can find It and post to YouTube and share but it was actually the kids heart that I made out first. But just to confirm pregnancy i think it’s super easy to figure out. Counting seems to be a little more of a challenge to me but I’m hoping after I get the girls bred and have a bunch of practicing to do I’ll get it down. Ok my chore for today is to find that video


----------



## Goataddict

Jessica84 said:


> I worried about the same thing before I got mine. I would see ultrasound pictures and couldn't make out one thing on it. But it's quite easy. Like buck naked Boers said on the ones shorter bred it's more the black spots your looking for. In the very bred does it's harder to make things out but even then if you can locate a kid you can usually start putting the pieces together or what your looking at as it moves around. I totally forgot all about the first ultrasound video I did. I'll have to see if I can find It and post to YouTube and share but it was actually the kids heart that I made out first. But just to confirm pregnancy i think it's super easy to figure out. Counting seems to be a little more of a challenge to me but I'm hoping after I get the girls bred and have a bunch of practicing to do I'll get it down. Ok my chore for today is to find that video


 Thanks really helpful


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah....like we thought we had triplets this year but she had twins. =) Our doe due in Aug will be interesting. We thought she had twins(maybe saw a third)....now watch....she will have triplets. lol.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Just want to say I referenced this thread for someone that was asking about ultrasounding does. Such good info!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That is so cool! Yes, this thread has been a huge help to me too! Our next doe is due mid aug so will see if our guess was correct. I was sure I saw two but thought maybe 3? Will see. Our other doe we thought had three but she gave birth to two. lol.


----------



## AndersonRanch

I thought I would come on and give my update on this topic:
So word kinda just spread that I had a ultrasound machine and quite a few people were wanting me to US for them. With the Contec I was having a hard time getting a nice clear picture (like CountryLineAcres had in her video) no matter how hard I pushed and how much gel I used. It was always fuzzy and on short bred does i was having a hard time really being sure what I was seeing. So it would end up that I would have the people wait and come back, which was annoying for both them and me.
I went ahead and contacted a VIS ScanPad rep and talked to her about the issue I was having and asked if she thought that the VIS would be better. We talked it out and I decided to pay the OMG price and get the ScanPad........while being super nervous that I was the issue not the machine. 
I finally got it a little over a week ago, I got a 45 day bred doe and put on the stand and right away I was super impressed with the difference. Here is a picture of one of her three kids (I don't feel like waiting forever for YouTube to load the video)








The next day I did 25 sheep, here is one of their little heads








And since there was a huge debate in my family on what exactly one is seeing lol here is the eye nose and mouth drawn in








And since it seemed like everyone wanted to see what the new machine did my friend asked me to check her lamancha doe, here is a little butt at 80 days right above the solid white in the black








And the top of the other babies head








The picture is so much more clearer, there is more play room on all the settings to get a even better picture of what you are seeing, and the screen is a LOT larger then the Contec. The convex probe is lighter and doesn't seem to have such a steep U shape to it so I am getting a better connection and using way less gel. 
I don't know if I would have paid the price if I was only doing my goats, it wouldn't be the end of the world to have to wait a little longer to be absolutely sure they are bred, but when people are paying me I want to be 100% sure and not have to keep going back and redoing scans, which I wasn't charging for rescans so was a waste of gas. I am waiting a few more days and will scan one of my does right at 30 days and see what that looks like. 
But anyways I thought I would share


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thanks for sharing this information Jessica. Sorry for my late response. My daughter is using our contec also to check some people’s goats (and even checked a dog )who would like to see if their does are pregnant. She hasn’t really had a difficult time seeing. 
But this is neat. How much did it cost? The images are clear for sure.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Very awesome to see the difference! I definitely want the VIS Scanpad when I can afford it, but it’s just too much money right now. Good to know it’s worth the money though!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> How much did it cost?


I'm curious about this too! I think price has lowered slightly depending on where you are. I've seen as low as $2300 and as high as $3400.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Oh no worries I just wanted to share  I am having a absolute blast with it and am really happy with it. 
Well I bought 2 probes with it since I want to be able to check the cows with it too (if someone would weld a pipe back on my laneway so I can play with it......very touch subject lol) I believe the second probe was $950 so that would be 2,650 for the machine and one probe. As always no matter how long or deep I look into it seems like there is something else that is out there that I should have gone with lol there is a scanX which is a bit less money. It is the same exact thing just instead of getting the actual machine to go with it you can plug into a tablet. It gives the same great image and everything your just simply viewing it on a tablet instead of this screen. But I won’t regret getting it lol. 
CountryLineAcres when you are ready and you price check know that if you get it straight from the UK that you might run into the same issue I did. It took awhile for it to actually get to the US, really not that long maybe a week, anyways but then we ran into a snag. Customs would not release it without a radiation analyses, even though radiation has NOTHING to do with a ultrasound! That took awhile for the rep to get threw and explain things to them for them to release it. It really was worth the savings but it was frustrating and I can see how some people would rather just buy within the US.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

2650 for the machine and probe! Wow! I am sure it is a better machine. I am not quite ready to pay that tho! Maybe prices will go down? Thanks for telling us this info though!


----------



## AndersonRanch

It might go down. I’m sure there will keep making others that are better which would drop the cost ideally but also who knows since everything always seems to just jump threw them roof. I went back and looked at the contecs to see how much they are when I put mine up for sale and they went up quite a bit since I got mine. 
It’s probably not worth it to everyone and honestly if it was just my own animals no big deal. If I am unsure of one then I would just try it again. But when I’m doing it for someone and driving there and saying I’m sorry I don’t know I’ll come back and check again in a few weeks for free, that was getting old. Plus the the China made ones are not really approved to use since it’s not measuring the out put (please don’t ask me what technical words it is today lol) 
But so far since getting it I have made $580 and have 32 does to do tomorrow and that’s not counting my own. So I’m happy with it and I don’t think it will take long for it to pay it’s self off..........for me anyways


----------



## CountyLineAcres

They is absolutely awesome! I would love to do ultrasounding like you are! I’m just scared to show up alone to a farm I don’t know lol.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Oh I’m with you and I’m not going to do it for just anyone I don’t know or someone I know knows. Today will be the farthest I have dipped into the I don’t know them and my best friend had told her friend about me and I have ultrasounded for him a few times. The last time his dad was there, and now he wants me to check his does. So ive technically met him I just don’t really know him personally. But going alone to some random persons house is a concern. My friend owns a sale yard and she wants me to advertise and just have them all go over there, like a day of just ultrasounding for people and kick back some money to her but the other concern is this isn’t technically legal and I don’t know how to go about covering myself. Plus I’m not sure how many people would show up. She does a really good job at keeping things clean but still anything of mine that hits the sale does NOT come back home no matter if it is a terrible price it ends up selling for. So I think for now I will just stick to friends and friends of friends. 
I do need to get that pipe fixed and get going on really getting good at cattle though because once I do that’s when I think I can really get out there with people I know.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

That’s really nice though! I didn’t realize it wasn’t legal, but I guess I never looked into it that far. I bet the extra income has been nice. You’ll have to share some images of little growing calves when you ultrasound next!


----------



## AndersonRanch

It might not be illegal in your state but it probably is. I have been trying to go about it so it is questionably legal lol so I try not to say “bred” but just kinda point to the screen. I mean when you see something kicking around it’s pretty obvious it’s a baby lol and let them come to their own conclusion but when they flat out ask “how many” it’s not hard to say X many lol so far I have been comfortable with the people I have done it for but I still am a little cautious. 
I’m defiantly not going to get rich off it lol but it is nice having a little extra money and I really do enjoy it. I will definitely get calf pictures! I am giving the men around here a few more weeks to fix that pipe and then I am insulting their manhood and hiring someone to weld it lol the guy that rents the pasture by us is a welder so he could do it real fast on his way to check his cows lol but they won’t know who I’m calling


----------



## AndersonRanch

It might not be illegal in your state but it probably is. I have been trying to go about it so it is questionably legal lol so I try not to say “bred” but just kinda point to the screen. I mean when you see something kicking around it’s pretty obvious it’s a baby lol and let them come to their own conclusion but when they flat out ask “how many” it’s not hard to say X many lol so far I have been comfortable with the people I have done it for but I still am a little cautious. 
I’m defiantly not going to get rich off it lol but it is nice having a little extra money and I really do enjoy it. I will definitely get calf pictures! I am giving the men around here a few more weeks to fix that pipe and then I am insulting their manhood and hiring someone to weld it lol the guy that rents the pasture by us is a welder so he could do it real fast on his way to check his cows lol but they won’t know who I’m calling


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I don't know why I am not getting notified of replies of threads I am watching or a part of the conversation of. It is weird. I went and checked every email box now on my notifications. Hopefully that will fix that. 

Jessica I hope I didn't come across as being rude. I think that is so cool you got that new ultrasound machine. I would love to have a ultrasound machine like that! It is clearer picture than ours is probably. But for now ours works for what we need it to work for.

I just made a post, if you guys can tell me your opinions I would appreciate it! I have a doe I was sure was pregnant.....ugh! Ultrasounding her next week (30) days. Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## AndersonRanch

No! I absolutely did NOT think you meant anything rude by your comment. And I totally get it! I wouldn’t have gotten this if I just had a few and was only really just doing my own.
I saw your post and replied to it


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok! Thanks for commenting on my post about my doe. I’m hoping she’s pregnant. It’s so weird. She should be pregnant.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

This is ultrasound from Wednesday















I'm going to ultrasound again tomorrow to see if she's pregnant for sure. We thought we saw two. What do you think?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ugh it’s not letting me post video!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

You may have to post on Facebook or YouTube and upload here!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok. Well I might just post photo tomorrow if I can get a good enough photo of what I see.

Do you guys see the two circles in the photos tho? I think I saw babies.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

What do you think?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I didn’t get greatest pics. Will be ultrasounding again Wednesday


----------



## AndersonRanch

The bottom picture looks promising but I really do suck at still pictures. What day is she at in those last pics? And you have my number you are welcome to text me the video too


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thanks Jessica for posting!! I’m hoping that she’s pregnant!

Ohhh that’s right! I could text video! We didn’t save any video yesterday cause I think I need to shave her more. She’s hairy. My goats this winter are so furry! 

We will ultrasound her again Wednesday and probably again on Saturday night or Sunday. Saturday she will be 40 days. She was 35 days yesterday I think.

When we get video I will either post here or text video to you. 

Thanks for your opinion. I know the photos we got weren’t the best.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Looks like twins to me.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh thank you moers for commenting! I sure hope so!! The buckling we bred her to this year is a younger buckling but will bring us lots of great color! So I really hope she’s pregnant!

I will hopefully post a video on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

I would love to see the video..if you get one. Those movements help to see what the little ones are doing. And I just get fascinated watching them..lol sorry. 
Wheres the bucks picture? Would love to see it. Im working on getting color too.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I should be posting video cause you’re right it does seem like video is easier maybe to see the babies. We will try to maybe video a couple videos tomorrow.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok I hope you all can look at these videos and tell me what you think?? Rey and Rosie are the doe's I ultrasounded today. I think Rey is pregnant. She is 37 days approx. Rosie is 30 days and FAT. So she wasn't easy to ultrasound. I am hoping to get a better ultrasound on her in a few days. But I think on Rey's ultrasound that we saw babies?? What do you think?? tami

https://youtube.com/playlist?list=PLKPhfoeyAEiaNU72SmdX0aviNllJDuGTr


----------



## GoofyGoat

I think I saw one for sure on Rosie, maybe two, and one for Rey it was sort of blurry That there might be two but just as I thought I got a look the doppler moved the other way

Fingers crossed for both having twin does though


----------



## Carmen in NC

i have an ultrasound machine and LOVE it. I got it because I breed and show silky terriers.. I just love the fact that I can verify pregnancy and guesstimate the number of fetuses. I just love it..


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Rosie has twins..and Rey..looked at least twins..maybe 3. It was moved quickly over the sacs. At least you know they are both pregnant! Yay


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Goofy goat: thank you for your opinion!! We hope they are both pregnant. We are going to pull blood on them to find out for sure I think. We will keep ultrasounding them too tho every few days.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Carmen in NC. Yeah it’s nice to have a ultrasound machine! They are both early in pregnancy tho. So I’m just not completely sure. Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Moers: thank you for letting me know what you saw! I was thinking I saw babies on Reys ultrasound but wasn’t sure about Rosie! So thank you for your post!! We may pull blood on them too just to verify. Not sure yet. I’m just not as confident in what I saw for sure. But I know by 40-45-50 days babies should be very obvious. So may wait a few days to pull blood. If we don’t have to pull blood that would be my preference!


----------



## GoofyGoat

Thinking happy thoughts and I’ve got my fingers and toes crossed for you


----------



## AndersonRanch

I'm pretty sure I saw 2 on Rosie as well. But I would wait on the blood. You are so close to that pretty much for sure stage on seeing babies! I would try it again on the 40-45 day mark and if your not sure, then go ahead with the blood. I know the wait is killing you! 
Well we had a oops here and although I'm not overly thrilled about the situation they are cute, so here are some puppies.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Goofygoat: thanks. We hope they are pregnant. Will post updated ultrasound video and any blood test results. 

Jessica yeah I’m going to wait to pull blood til next wk or maybe a few days later. I think Rey is 40 days Saturday and Rosie is 35 days on Monday. So I may check them again sat night or Sunday. By thurs Rey should be 45 days. And by next Saturday Rosie will be 45 days. So I can ultrasound again next Friday. 
Wow that’s so cool! Thanks for sharing the puppy ultrasound. What kind of dog?


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Yep...I think it a mixed breed dog..lol lol right @AndersonRanch ????(rofl)(rofl) but...yes ..she did call something....lol lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh. Lol!!
I plan to ultrasound Rey and Rosie again today. Rosie is 35 days and Rey would be I think 42 days. So hoping I see obvious babies today! I will probably ultrasound again toward the end of the week. Then pull blood next wk if no obvious babies.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh boy! More sono's ...love it ..cant wait to see(dance)


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah but not great ultrasounds today. So going to get blood tests on Wednesday. I think I saw babies today. Just not positive.


----------



## AndersonRanch

Yes they will be Boxer X Queensland/ Border collie puppies. They will be interesting little suckers that’s for sure lol but they should be good family dogs and my daughter gets to keep one of the puppies so of course she is over the moon.
Ugh I’m sorry your not finding anything for sure. That was my annoyance with the machine. I just questioned what I saw way too much when they were so short bred while others were finding for sure kids. I know you need to know for sure so you can work on getting them bred if they are open so I’m crossing my fingers the results come back they are bred.


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Oh im sorry it didnt show clearly what you needed. Let us know what the blood tests say. Please & Thankyou


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That’s cool Jessica about your puppies that you are expecting!

My girls just aren’t far along enough to know for sure. But I thought they were pregnant. 

My daughter pulled blood today and we sent it. So results by Monday I think!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah moers I will let you guys know.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok got results back today from blood tests. UGH neither are pregnant!!! Grrrr! So back they go to the bucks. And July babies. Ugh

Next breeding season we will have a buck. He will be brought home next Friday! But too young to breed yet.


----------



## AndersonRanch

So I said a long time ago I would share my US of the cows. We have to run the bulls year round or we end up with all kinds of wonderful (not!) crosses from the neighbors bulls! So I have kinda across the board on gestation, but always too early to too late to pick up a calf :/ once they hit about 100+ days the calf starts dropping down and it's too far down for my arm to reach. Currently saving up for a intruder so I can get in farther :/ 
Anyways!!! Here is a cow at about 35 days, you can see the black dot and just make out the two smaller on the top.







it's only a single, if it was a twin I would have found that on both of the uterine horns.
This one she was 150(ish) days. You can make out the amnionic sack and the cotyledons








And more of the cotyledons






















If I ever get time (HAHAHA) I'm going to run a bunch in and hopefully I'll get some different gestational and HOPEFULLY find me a calf! But just thought you guys would enjoy


----------



## Moers kiko boars

You are really getting good images. I hope your arm doesnt give out. Be sure and rest too!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Thank you Moers! I really enjoy doing it, and this machine makes it so much more fun. And yes it is hard on the arm! Another reason I want that intruder. But so far it’s not terrible, I’ve only done 3 in a row. It took a bit to get the blood flowing back down to my fingers lol. Someone wanted me to do his herd of 75 and I told him not this year. I’m not confident enough to do that just yet, or have the time this year. So I told him to go with his vet again this year and I’ll have a year to practice........and save up the $500 for the intruder :/


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Wow...herd of 75? Oh my. I am definitely glad you are waiting until after you get the Intruder . Thats alot of cows. But..could be some really good $$$!


----------



## AndersonRanch

Yeah but I don't even know how much to charge. The vet charges $140 for a farm visit and then $20 a head. The going rate for just preg checking with palpating is $16 no matter if it's a vet or not, but he is dead set on ultrasound since angus are notorious about having twins and he wants to know if they have a twin in there or not. But I have time to figure that out and decide if I actually hate doing it or not


----------



## Moers kiko boars

Well..if you dont want to do it..charge more. If you get your new instrument..and like it..charge the going rate! Think of the skid steer you want....or...that new equipment to hold those cows! onder:


----------



## AndersonRanch

This is SO much better in a video! But this is the best I can do :/ we really need to figure out how to let us post videos on here lol but here is a calf head, 5-6 months bred. I finally found a calf body part so I’m pretty excited. Anyways I didn’t get the full head because I saved the video on the machine since it’s impossible to record on my phone and have my hand up a butt lol but hopefully you can make it out on the bottom of the screen.







any ways I thought you would enjoy seeing since it’s something a little different. My dad of course did not seem as tickled as me and wanted to move the cows along as fast as we could and I wanted pictures and videos lol


----------



## Moers kiko boars

AWESOME WORK! Hard to get.that!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

That’s so cool Jessica!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Did some of our first ultrasounds this year! Safe to say our girl Dice is bred. Can’t get enough of how amazing it is that we can see stuff like this!


----------



## Jessica84

Yay!!! Good girl dice! So how many babies did we find? 
I’m happy we can see also! Although I seem to be bad about checking them late lol between now and next breeding season I need figure out a way to get them check earlier :/ everyone goes out in large pastures so it’s a little bit of a pain to get my hands on some of them lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Yay!!! Good girl dice! So how many babies did we find?
> I’m happy we can see also! Although I seem to be bad about checking them late lol between now and next breeding season I need figure out a way to get them check earlier :/ everyone goes out in large pastures so it’s a little bit of a pain to get my hands on some of them lol


Looks like twins! I am so pumped lol. She will be our first Zhaitan doe kidding. 

I totally understand that! If I don’t check when I pull them from the buck pen, I’m not chasing them down in the pasture lol. It’s too much cardio!


----------



## Jessica84

Oh yeah I totally understand the excitement! Now the long wait :/


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Congratulations Countyline!! Thats cool! April babies!! Hope all goes well for your breeding and birthing this year and next year. 

We have a new black buck that’s a year old. He’s got it figured out and we are hoping to have a couple girls bred in the next couple wks. We are pretty excited!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Congratulations Countyline!! Thats cool! April babies!! Hope all goes well for your breeding and birthing this year and next year.
> 
> We have a new black buck that’s a year old. He’s got it figured out and we are hoping to have a couple girls bred in the next couple wks. We are pretty excited!!


Is everything going well??


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Oh yeah I totally understand the excitement! Now the long wait :/


I gotta ask! Where did you end up buying your VIS ScanPad?


----------



## Jessica84

I went with Catherine in the UK. I ended up getting the machine and 2 probes for like $200 more then it j went with anyone in the US with just the machine and 1 probe. It did take awhile to get, not everyone had that experience and to be fair it was in the middle of covid starting up. But it took a bit for them to send it out here and then it got stuck in customs and I had to wait for the company to explain that untrasounds don’t use radiation. But even with the wait I think the money saved was well worth it. 
If your antsy and don’t want to change waiting I think the cheapest place in the USA was farm tech solutions


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> I went with Catherine in the UK. I ended up getting the machine and 2 probes for like $200 more then it j went with anyone in the US with just the machine and 1 probe. It did take awhile to get, not everyone had that experience and to be fair it was in the middle of covid starting up. But it took a bit for them to send it out here and then it got stuck in customs and I had to wait for the company to explain that untrasounds don’t use radiation. But even with the wait I think the money saved was well worth it.
> If your antsy and don’t want to change waiting I think the cheapest place in the USA was farm tech solutions


That is so helpful. Thank you! Hope everything for you is going well!


----------



## Jessica84

You are very welcome and same to you!!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Your machine sounds great Jessica!

County line how far along was dice when you ultrasound her? Maybe you said that and I missed it. 

We have two girls that I think are pregnant. Haven’t cycled back into heat. They’d be almost 40 days I think or a bit over that. Going to ultrasound tomorrow. Can’t wait to see if they are preggers. 

I will start a thread if they are Preg. We got hit with a bunch of snow awhile back but will take pic of our new buck we bought last year. He’s doing a great job!

Happy New Year to everyone!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Your machine sounds great Jessica!
> 
> County line how far along was dice when you ultrasound her? Maybe you said that and I missed it.
> 
> We have two girls that I think are pregnant. Haven’t cycled back into heat. They’d be almost 40 days I think or a bit over that. Going to ultrasound tomorrow. Can’t wait to see if they are preggers.
> 
> I will start a thread if they are Preg. We got hit with a bunch of snow awhile back but will take pic of our new buck we bought last year. He’s doing a great job!
> 
> Happy New Year to everyone!


Happy New Year!

I believe she was about 53 days along!

I hope your girls are bred! I also have a few ladies to ultrasound. It’s so exciting!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you!
Oh ok so quite far along. That’s cool.

I hope so too!! One of my girls acts so buckish since having babies years ago. I’m hoping having babies again will make her back to the way she used to be. To have a more normal doe like behavior. 

Neither of the two girls we wanted to breed this year have cycled back into heat. So I’m pretty sure they are bred. 

Unfortunately one of them we didn’t think got bred. So not sure how far along she would be. But ultrasound should give us a idea I’d think. 

The buckish doe we saw get bred on thanksgiving day. So she would be I’d think pretty close to 40 days bred by now. Actually I just counted and she would be 40 days on Tuesday next wk. So we should be able to tell if she’s bred. 

The other doe I think probably is further along than her mom (buckish doe) because her cycle was like a week before her mom. So she’d be 40-45 days probably. So I am thinking this would be a good time to ultrasound. 

Hopefully we see something tomorrow


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Well we ultrasound two does yesterday. Will take pics of the ultrasound in 10+days. But it appears they are both pregnant. Very happy that our new buck did his job well! He’s about 14 mo old. But really knows what he’s doing. 

Our Bucky doe looks like she has triplets. But has had them before. And fed them all. But if her daughter would have one I’d probably put one of the Bucky doe’s kids with the daughter. 
Will see how it all goes. Will take pics tho in a couple wks. 

The Bucky does daughter didn’t seem as far along so wasn’t positive how many babies she has yet. 

Stay tuned tho! We will know in a couple wks!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

That is fantastic!! Can’t wait to see your new kids!

I ultrasounded 9 does yesterday - confirmed 7 and need to recheck 2. I still have 9 more to check! 

Here are 3 of the 9 does I checked. They ranged anywhere from 35 to 74 days. 

Relic with twins at around 60 days is my best guess. I didn’t have any cover dates for her: 









Smokin’ Fire is at 74 days with confirmed breeding date. 
Pic 1: There’s one sac that looks nearly empty, but you can see a foot occasionally appear lol. Pic 2: The lower right kid is now named alien baby because it looked so strange when I saw it for the first time lol. 
Pic 3: Alien baby moved around and now has its back turned lol.
I’m guessing twins here. I don’t like counting kids after 60 days, but it’s a decent guess. 

























Stella is one of our smaller frames does, and I’m guessing triplets at around 35-40 days. No witnesses cover date. I am not excited LOL.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Wow congratulations!!!! Very exciting!! I probably wouldn’t be excited about Stella either. 

I had a small framed doe a few years ago. I lost her. Both her twin boys had issues and we lost both of them (we tried line breeding) and we lost her because birth was very traumatic. Long story. 

I won’t breed small framed does anymore. I’m not keeping anymore doeling babies either that don’t grow large enough to birth babies. 

We have one doe after a tough birth almost two years ago that we’ve retired. She couldn’t take another birth I’m fairly certain. She’s 7 or 8 this spring. But we are keeping her cause we love her!! Just not breeding her. Going to let her live her days out here. And keeping buck away from her. 

Her daughter from 2 yrs ago will be 2 in Aug of this year. I’m watching her. If she doesn’t get bigger (and change her naughtiness) we will sell her. She’s a solid red. But I worry a bit because she’s on the smaller side. The doe we lost a few years ago we should never have bred. Don’t want to go through that again ever!!

I hope all goes well for all your does this year!! Congratulations!! So cool!!


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Wow congratulations!!!! Very exciting!! I probably wouldn’t be excited about Stella either.
> 
> I had a small framed doe a few years ago. I lost her. Both her twin boys had issues and we lost both of them (we tried line breeding) and we lost her because birth was very traumatic. Long story.
> 
> I won’t breed small framed does anymore. I’m not keeping anymore doeling babies either that don’t grow large enough to birth babies.
> 
> We have one doe after a tough birth almost two years ago that we’ve retired. She couldn’t take another birth I’m fairly certain. She’s 7 or 8 this spring. But we are keeping her cause we love her!! Just not breeding her. Going to let her live her days out here. And keeping buck away from her.
> 
> Her daughter from 2 yrs ago will be 2 in Aug of this year. I’m watching her. If she doesn’t get bigger (and change her naughtiness) we will sell her. She’s a solid red. But I worry a bit because she’s on the smaller side. The doe we lost a few years ago we should never have bred. Don’t want to go through that again ever!!
> 
> I hope all goes well for all your does this year!! Congratulations!! So cool!!


That is just so sad. I am sorry you had to go through that!

Stella isn’t small enough for me to worry about kidding issues, but she isn’t built nearly as large as her half-sisters. Plus, I simply don’t like triplets. Twins are perfect! We bred her to the biggest boned buck we have on the property. Hoping to add some substance to the kids.

We also have retired does right now that are 8-12 years old. They’ve done so well for us, so we can’t justify selling them!

I totally understand. I hope your doe grows well for you, so you can breed her. Growth is also super important to us. I am very strict about size and growth rates. I’ve definitely pulled papers off does and bucks.

We recently added a doe who is my definitely my end goal. Huge bone, great width, long and level. She was 150lbs at 8 months. Can’t wait to see her kids, but she’s looks to be having triplets too. Ugh.


----------



## Jessica84

Congrats both of you!!! 
Alien baby?! Lol I laughed so hard when I read that lol oh your gonna have to stick with that name lol
I don’t like triplets either but the good thing about them is smaller kids. Stella should shoot those out like they are nothing lol 
And you might be surprised on your counts. I did mine well after 60 days and so far I have been correct on the count. We will see if it keeps it up though, might just be luck right now lol


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Jessica84 said:


> Congrats both of you!!!
> Alien baby?! Lol I laughed so hard when I read that lol oh your gonna have to stick with that name lol
> I don’t like triplets either but the good thing about them is smaller kids. Stella should shoot those out like they are nothing lol
> And you might be surprised on your counts. I did mine well after 60 days and so far I have been correct on the count. We will see if it keeps it up though, might just be luck right now lol


I swear I must’ve saw it’s back legs or something because I was like… i simply cannot mentally register what positive it was in LOL. I had to ask myself “omg are it’s legs on backwards??” When Smokin’ Fire has those kids, I will definitely name one Alien… Smokin’ Alien. 

Yes! Smaller kids are definitely a perk. Plus, we make a couple more bucks by selling bottle bucks. I usually always keep the doelings on mom, since majority of bucks are usually wethered and shipped off to market anyways. Now we have a nubian doe, so these kids don’t drain our bank account nearly as fast with having to buy milk lol.

I am hoping I am accurate! Glad to know you have been. I will def keep you updated on that!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Congratulations to you both! Jessica has been having lots of births on her farm. Not sure about countyline(I’m old well not that old lol and forgot your first name!)
But congrats to you both!

We ultrasound our two does yesterday. I will try to remember how to post video here. Lol. But we are pretty sure she has three. 

Her mom we thought was bred when we ultrasound her last week but this week nothing. So….I’m hoping to get your thoughts on her. She is my doe that had four sacks last time but three babies. This was 3 yrs ago. So….I haven’t been able to get her bred with just a CIDR. So this time going to try cidr and something else. 

Have either of you used cidr and lut and pg600??

I’ve never had to do that. There is something weird about this doe post babies she got very buckish. Acts like buck. Is overweight and nothing we do helps her loose weight. All she eats is hay and pasture. No reason for weight. 

But I’ve heard with using pg600 you can get multiples which this doe tends towards anyway. So I’m not sure what to do. We placed the cidr yesterday. 

What would you guys do if she was your doe?

She is 6 I think. So this will probably be her last breeding. If she doesn’t breed we will sell her as a pet.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

I’ve done it before! I can look up the medication procedure I’ve used for LAP AI. That’s all I know! So sorry to hear about that though. That is so frustrating!

And it’s Carlee.  I might add it to my signature, so it’s easy to find. I don’t expect anyone to remember! I’m not good with names at all! Lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Carlee!! That’s right! One of my neighbors is a Carlie. So I should remember your name!!

Ok thank you. I’m not AI’ing tho. Does that matter?

I have a call in to the vet. Will hear back from her tomorrow supposedly. 

Tami


----------



## CountyLineAcres

Buck Naked Boers said:


> Carlee!! That’s right! One of my neighbors is a Carlie. So I should remember your name!!
> 
> Ok thank you. I’m not AI’ing tho. Does that matter?
> 
> I have a call in to the vet. Will hear back from her tomorrow supposedly.
> 
> Tami


That’s honestly a good question lol. I have a friend that is doing an AI protocol with PG600 and a CIDR to help a doe that’s possibly cystic settle. Definitely a question for the vet! We’ve had one cystic doe like 6+ years ago, so I’m not much help lol

Let us know what they say, Tami!!


----------



## Jessica84

Yes please let us know what the vet says. I think you did good calling because if she is cystic your going to need cysterillen (too tired to google the spelling) to blow the gunk of the cyst out. This might be TMI lol but I’m actually cystic myself and it can really wreck havoc on the ovaries working properly. For me I’m done with kids so no big deal but for a breeding animal it is.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Good morning carlee and Jessica:
So my vet called me back yesterday. She unfortunately doesn’t have alot of experience with this. But she’s willing to give me the lute shot. She didn’t think we’d need pg600. Told me to call the university large animal Hosp to see what protocol they’d use. 

I had seen cysterillen info somewhere on goat spot. Thanks for mentioning that Jessica. 

So I will ask the university large animal vet Hosp. But they don’t always respond. So….what to do!?

Since my vet doesn’t have a lot of experience with this I told her I’d get the info somehow and report back to her. She was ok with that. 

But I’m not sure what to do if the university large animal Hosp doesn’t call back. 

Will post about this in a new thread to see if anyone has had to deal with this. She produces great babies. So I don’t want to not get babies from her if possible.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Ok so I decided not to post video. We ultrasound both our does yesterday who are bred. The doe who’s not bred definitely wasn’t bred on ultrasound. 

Here are some pics of the ultrasound of our bred doe. We think she’s 50 days or so?


----------



## Buck Naked Boers




----------



## Buck Naked Boers

I think we saw three?? What do you guys think??


----------



## Jessica84

I do so much better with a video :/ but I’m seeing 1 for sure. I don’t count sacks though just individual fetuses. The black spots are not super reliable but when your finding the actual babies it’s pretty much a for sure thing on count


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I need to figure out how to post video again. Sorry! Thanks for your opinion Jessica. 

I saw two babies in sacks for sure I think. But wasn’t sure if possibly there was three. 

I will ask my hubby to help me post the video.


----------



## Jessica84

Yeah me and YouTube don’t seem to be friends so it’s a pain for me to get videos up.
You have my number and your always welcome to text it to me


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Oh that’s true! But my hubby posted video so here is link. Let me know what you both think. Maybe just twins but we thought we saw three.


----------



## Jessica84

So I see 1 for sure and in the start of your video I’m pretty sure I see a second to the left of the one you point out. Count babies not black spots. The uterus is not a Perfect circle at that stage, it’s more like a U and you get cross sections of the same sack. When I do short bred cows I have gotten as many as 4 fluid spots, but only 1 calf. Also play with your settings! Don’t be afraid they will go back the way you had them when you turn it off. The main one I use is depth. Those little suspicious areas will get larger and you can make out what they are better.
But I would put 2+ for her.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Thank you Jessica for this info!! We will ultrasound again and video again. Thank you!!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Sorry I haven’t posted anymore photos or videos of this doe. Her babies are too big to know really what is what on the ultrasound. We do think she is pregnant with twins tho. We will know late April or early May because she is due around that time.


----------



## Jessica84

Yep that’s about the time that cotyledons take over and babies are big lol at 60+ I don’t hold my breath on counts it’s more to confirm. 
I did 90 and 120 ish days the other day and there was just body parts every place. Well and I did make out cute little hearts beating so that was something right lol


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I think our other doe is due end of April or early May. So she’s pretty far along in her pregnancy. 

I have another doe though that I think who’s Preg now too. So we will ultrasound her in a couple more weeks.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

@Buck Naked Boers how exciting!! I feel like I haven’t spoken with you in forever. You’ll have to post videos when you do your next set of ultrasounds!

I gotta tell you, I have a doe I thought I confirmed via ultrasound for 2/12 kids… but the date has come and gone. She does not look close to kidding lol. I think I’m off a cycle.

She’s still bred! I looked and there was a lot of baby in that belly 

So I’m just sitting here twiddling my thumbs and waiting for the first set of babies due 2/17 instead lol.


----------



## Buck Naked Boers

Yeah I’m sorry I haven’t posted any video for awhile. I could post photos. Video is such a hassle to post it seems like. More complicated I should say. 

Oh interesting about your doe! Well that’s good she’s bred tho!
That’s so cool your waiting on your first babies this week!! That’s one of our family bdays!! 

So I have had a strange turn of events. I have a doe who was with the buck as long as her daughter was. Daughter is pregnant mother is not I don’t think. But yesterday I saw her stretching like they stretch for pregnancy. Do you know what I mean? The big side stretch they do when they’re pregnant. I don’t know if you’re doe’s do that or not but mine seem to do that side stretch when they are pregnant. Sticking their tummy way outstretched on the side.

The doe I am talking about above has not gone into any heat I don’t think. But I think her heats are very silent. I’m suspicious that she could have some sort of a fused vagina or whatever they call that. It’s very strange. Ever since we did a protocol with her about a month ago with using a cedar and lute and cystorelin, she’s been a calm nice doe. She used to be a bully and mean. But wasn’t always that way. That seemed to happen after her last kidding years ago. So I don’t know if she’ll be pregnant this year or not. It’s very strange. I will have the vet maybe look at her vagina when we have our herd check in the fall.

But seeing her do those stretches yesterday and I think I’ve seen her do that before recently, I think I’m going to ultrasound her again in case I missed anything last time we ultrasounded. Maybe we were too early last time to see anything.


----------



## CountyLineAcres

No worries! Pictures work too!

That is very strange. I wonder if it’s hormonal. It would make sense! Definitely keep us updated. Hopefully she’s bred and will stay mellow and friendly!


----------

